#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-02
<mar7ar> selem
<ANIS> salam mar7ar
<SUPER_BOX> salam alikom
<ANIS> wa3alaykom assalam SUPER_BOX
<mar7ar> wa3alaykom assalam
<SUPER_BOX> ahla si anis
<SUPER_BOX> salam mar7ar
<ANIS> SUPER_BOX: pourquoi cette SI ?? :/ :p
<SUPER_BOX> si ?
<mar7ar> c koi  SI ?? :/ :p
<ANIS> rien.. laisse tomber :p :/ ça va tout le monde?
<SUPER_BOX> hamdoulah
<mar7ar> ti 9oul
<SUPER_BOX> vous etes l'admin ici ?
<ANIS> nope I'm note.. why????
<mar7ar> l'admin c'est nizarus
<SUPER_BOX> noth, just askin
<mar7ar> chkoun jarreb natti fikom
<ANIS> pas encore.. je fais le ménage de mon DD avant de faire la mis ç niveau ;)
<ANIS> à**
<sabri_icone> salu
<SalahGo> こんばんは！
 * boogymoon says hey 
<ANIS> salam bemawi, biscraft, machour, mar7ar, MaWaLe, sabri_icone, wissem & zied
<biscraft> ANIS, =)
<sabri_icone> salem ANIS
<mar7ar> salem
<ANIS> :D
<sabri_icone> tedhe7ak :p
<ANIS> fi9ou fi9ou hhhhhhhhhhh
<sabri_icone> sa7a noum
<sabri_icone> :D
<ANIS> sabri_icone: wallah kont ré9id ;) :p :D
<sabri_icone> te3refoush ech koune 3ando des document sur la certif LPI
<sabri_icone> hhh , ;)
<sabri_icone> chle9et bik
<sabri_icone> mechia me3ak ya ANIS
<ANIS> sabri_icone: 3andi.. amma mzilt mé na3rafich il centenu mté3hom.. nistanna béch nalka tarf wakt béch nakrahom..
<sabri_icone> tekel we7edek
<sabri_icone> dhawi ya sa7ebi
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> asma3 ena mrewe7 tewa
<ANIS> looooooool.. walla taw bark 7allilthom.. kont mkholléhom non lu fil boite mail mté3i..
<sabri_icone> ken tenajem abe3ethehom sur mailing list
<sabri_icone> si tu peut
<sabri_icone> hhh
<ANIS> nab3athlik en privé khir :p
<sabri_icone> abe3eth abe3eth :p
<sabri_icone> comme tu veut noussa
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sabri_icone> tewa ?
<ANIS> oui
<sabri_icone> 5ali neshar 3lihom fel dar
<sabri_icone> :p
<ANIS> bonne nouvelle: Ouvrage sous contrat Creative Commons BY-NC-SA :D
<ANIS> sabri_icone: 101 & 102 seulment 3andi
<sabri_icone> oui oui
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> normale
<sabri_icone> elmohem nebdaw
<sabri_icone> 9alo 3amline promotion
<ANIS> oki.. hana akrahom w a3malli feedback 9olli kén tol3ou hadra bidouna :p
<sabri_icone> 165dt ?
<sabri_icone> bien sur
<biscraft> ANIS, est ce que ça vait la peine de passer les LPI ?
<biscraft> sabri_icone, je pense que cétait juste pour la journée du securiday
<biscraft> sinon les prix normaux sont tres decouragent..
<sabri_icone> ? :o
<sabri_icone> :(
<biscraft> bah ui
<sabri_icone> moi j'ai raté les certif dans ma faculté
<biscraft> c'est ce qui me fait chier
<ANIS> sabri_icone: tu utilise hotmail :o
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> je l'ai ouvert maint
<ANIS> sabri_icone@hotmail.com ??????
<sabri_icone> oui anis
<sabri_icone> :p
<ANIS> espèce de traitre :p :p
<ANIS> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ANIS> check you inbox sabri_icone ;)
<sabri_icone> thks
<Goldenscorp> bsr tlm
<sabri_icone> its grate,
<sabri_icone> bsr
<Goldenscorp> 3andi pb fi ubuntu11.04
<ANIS> bonsoir Goldenscorp.. ahlan bika yé akha al3arab :D
<sabri_icone> oui
<sabri_icone> unity ?
<sabri_icone> haw lien
<sabri_icone> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/unity#installation
<sabri_icone> sur 11.04
<Goldenscorp> le theme de unity comme windows 95
<Goldenscorp> ka3ba lé
<Goldenscorp> ani 7abit n3mil instalation gnome 3 mais mamchatch
<ANIS> looool.. franchement mézilt mé jarrabtich unity w bdit infid minnou :/
<ANIS> 3léch G3 méméchéch? :/ :!
<Goldenscorp> kif irja3it li unity 9itou theme bleu
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> te7ab te9oul écran bleu
<sabri_icone> :p
<Goldenscorp> lol
<sabri_icone> juste el couleur ou l'interface eb kolo dha3
<Goldenscorp> oui
<MaWaLe> bonsoir les amis
<ANIS> bonsoir MaWaLe
<Goldenscorp> bsr machour
<Goldenscorp> bsr MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  puisque les docs sont en CC il faut les envoyer à tout le monde ;)
<MaWaLe> donc  => ML ;)
<ANIS> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<MaWaLe> Goldenscorp:  il suffit de remettre à zero la config de Unity
<ANIS> hadher 3arfi MaWaLe :D
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  belléhi plus de rigolade concernant le point "3arfi" parce qu'il y a des gens malententieux qui en tirent profit pour semer la pagaille
<ANIS> MaWaLe: milloul méchi fi béli féhom copyright :p
<MaWaLe> Goldenscorp:  tu connais la commande pour remettre à zero la config de Unity?
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe,  kifach remettre à zero la config de Unity ?
<sabri_icone> salem mawale
<MaWaLe> hi sabri_icone
<Goldenscorp> non MaWaLe
<ANIS> MaWaLe:  j'ai l'habitude de dire cet mot avec tout le monde même dans le monde réel..
<ANIS> :/
<MaWaLe> sudo unity --reset
<sabri_icone> maw mel conenxion tu choisit unity ?
<sabri_icone> ena j'ai utilisé tout les interface sans pb
<sabri_icone> unity, kde,xfce, gnu
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  moi aussi mais ech t7eb ta3mel 5ouya :( allah ghaleb
<MaWaLe> j'étais le premier à avoir utilisé ce mot pour taquiner nizarus mais ....
<ANIS> loool
<sabri_icone> cheye5 bedha7ek ya ANIS
<sabri_icone> re9edet yesser :p
<Goldenscorp> je re
<ANIS> yape :D plus que 21h :p
<sabri_icone> pk ? tu as veillé
<sabri_icone> avant
<sabri_icone> ena en faite, je manque bq d'acitivité
<sabri_icone> depuis que j'ai vendu mon pc, j'ai plus sur quoi passer mon temps
<sabri_icone> j'utilise celui de la société et c'est null
<sabri_icone> j'en ais marre avec vista
<ANIS> vista sucks
<sabri_icone> malgré le vbox qui est plein d'open source
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> j'ai pas le choix , c'est pas a moi
<biscraft> ça doit etre triste sabri_icone
<biscraft> :(
<sabri_icone> trés triste
<sabri_icone>  les amis je dois rentrer chez moi cé taaaaaaaard, bn8 a ts
<sabri_icone> slm alikm
<MaWaLe> ANIS:  il ne faut pas oublier de partager les docs avec tes amis ;)
<sabri_icone> ANIS: je ferais le feedback une fois les doc lut
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe:  slm
<sabri_icone> :p
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit sabri_icone
<machour> plop
<ANIS> hey machour
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-03
<oix> plop
<slimTN> oix, ti arja3
<slimTN> D
<slimTN> :D
<oix> 2 sec slimTN
<oix> unity c'est nul quand on voit ça ==> http://www.linpus.com/ !
<ash_> golna saleem
<oix> ash_, wa 3alayka essalam wa rahmatou ellahi wa barakatouhou !
<ash_> @oix je ne suis pas le seul insomniac
<oix> :) nope
<ash_> apparament la version 11.04 cause bcp de probleme
<oix> canonical fait une erreur en faisant des utilisateurs "newbies" pour la plupart des beta testeur d'unity !
<ash_> haaa
<ash_> elle n a plus de fric
<ash_> lol
<ash_> la version est en retard d un mois
<oix> le fruc, elle en a tkt ;) elle veut juste passer à la vitesse supérieure et imposer certains trucs, comme là par exemple, une nouvelle identité visuelle indépendante des "standards pré-existants" comme Gnome et KDE
<oix> c'est bien, la concurrence crée l'inovation, et permet de s'améliorer et donner de la matière aux autres pour s'améliorer
<oix> mais je pense que ça aurait été plus judicieux de l'introduire plus progressivement
<ash_> yomken
<ash_> t as essayé gnome 3?
<oix> ouais
<machour> plop
<machour> quelqu'un est balaise en solr ici ?
 * tahtooh says hey and salam :D 
<sweet> salit tout le monde
<crack3r> Salit sweet
<sweet> bisoir
<sweet> hhh
<sweet> ifdown pour le real ;)
<sweet> et ifup bar
<jo-zef> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-04
<sabri_icone> slt a ts
<sabri_icone> j'ai un lien pour essayer LPI en ligne
<sabri_icone> http://www.linux-praxis.de/lpisim/lpi101sim/next.php3
<sabri_icone> Neo31:  salu
<Neo31> thx sabri_icone :)
<Neo31> slt
<Neo31> sa va ?
<sabri_icone_> bn8 a ts
<sweet> bisoir
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-05
<biscraft> bon
<biscraft> bientot la guerre civile.
<Neo31> biscraft, chfamma :p
<biscraft> Neo31, t'as vu la video qui vient d'être poster sur facebook? ou Farhat rajhi parle?
<Neo31> ma ntaba3ch videos :p
<biscraft> oui bah
<Neo31> hhh, en tt K la gerre civile ca sera pas en tunisie inchalah :)
<biscraft> laisse a coté tout ça
<biscraft> c juste que ça va creer un tres grand désordre
<biscraft> say tout
<Neo31> i c
<fellag> chantez tous avec moi , c'est la cata se soir :hmm:
<bemawi> fellag: ?
<bemawi> htpp://bemawi.com/pi.php une rosace (toute en html/css) pour contrer la cata :p
<bemawi> sur ce
<bemawi> nuit
<fellag> bemawi, y a rien pour contrer la cata u__u
<fellag> demain ça va etre une journée de merde
<fellag> feu a la prison de Sfax et fuite des prisionniers
<fellag> net down sur plus de la moitié du pays durant 2 a 10 min
<fellag> ( aucune idée de se qui se traffique derriére )
<fellag> et enfin le buzz de Farhat El Rajhi :/
<crack3r> fellag, touness bi5ayr :)
<fellag> crack3r, akthér millézim zéda !
<biscraft> crack3r,
<crack3r> biscraft, :)
<biscraft> tranquil ? :)
<crack3r> cava
<biscraft> pas de manif la ou t'es crack3r  ?
<crack3r> biscraft, negatif
<crack3r> une greve ce matin a mon institut
<crack3r> sinon pas de manif
<biscraft> ce n'est pas le temps de replonger dans le choas..
<biscraft> que dieu protege la Tunisie.
<crack3r> Amen
<biscraft> crack3r, Beji Sebsi demissionera peut etre
<biscraft> :/
<crack3r> biscraft, faut qu'il le fasse, sinon y'aura une kasba 3 pour lui degager
<biscraft> crack3r, mais qui pour le remplacer.. le seul ennemi de la soit disant revolution c'est l'instabilité
<crack3r> oui c'est vraie :s
<sabri_icone> allah allah 3ela ubuntu-tn
<sabri_icone> ti winkom
<sabri_icone> allo
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<nizarus> ahla sabri_icone
<nizarus> je re
<sabri_icone> machour: MaWaLe ,salu
<MaWaLe> hi sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> ech a7walekom ya jme3a
<sabri_icone> twa7echtekom :p
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> walah, désolé pr les events
<sabri_icone> rani plz prb fi les études w déménagement
<sabri_icone> etc ..
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> feda
<sabri_icone> Neo31: slm
<Neo31> ahla sabri_icone :)
<Neo31> bsr tlm :)
<biscraft> Yo Neo31
<biscraft> Salut sabri_icone
<Neo31> sa va biscraft !?
<biscraft> tranquille et toi ?
<Neo31> hawka
<sabri_icone> salu biscraft
<Neo31> diz ta5taf
<biscraft> keski va pas Neo31  :p
<biscraft> diz ta5taf = fada mel 9raya base :p
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> mich 7aja jdida heki biscraft
<Neo31> ahhh
<Neo31> famma 7aja jdida behia :)
<biscraft> :P
<biscraft> azy dis :)
<Neo31> un nouveau Ubuntiste vien de convertir de windows elyouma
<Neo31> raka7tlou son PC 5/5 ca a ete parfait :)
<biscraft> tres bien :>
<biscraft> wtahartlou Neo31  ?? :>
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> koi ?
<biscraft> (ma3neha na7it akel sticker Windows )
<Neo31> ah oui oui
<Neo31> c un sticker Ubuntu mnt ;)
<biscraft> bien
<biscraft> on peut dire qu'il a guéri ton pote :>
<Neo31> 9a3dik hakil bouton super sur le clavier
<Neo31> domage ke g pas un sticker pr le couvrir
<Neo31> ^^
<biscraft> bel mé far9 :P
<biscraft> :D
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> fikra
<Neo31> ma 5otritch 3ala beli hedhi
<biscraft> haha
<biscraft> lezmek esprit 7ezb enahdha
<biscraft> bech tjik fekra haka
<biscraft> lol
<Neo31> hhh, a5tana mel politique, koll nhar yet3adda nzid nakrah fih 7aja esmha politique
<biscraft> ya de quoi :(
<Neo31> c Ubuntu ici :p
<biscraft> t'as raison :>
<Neo31> g pas le mood le la politique tawa ^^ c tt may be another time en pv :p
<Neo31> ping MaWaLe
<biscraft> ufff
<biscraft> j'ai un expo pour demain et la flemme de bosser
<biscraft> x_x
<sabri_icone> bn chance biscraft
<biscraft> merci sabri_icone  :')
<nizarus> biscraft, déconnecte toi et bosse :)
<biscraft> ahah nizarus
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<sabri_icone> nizarus: bienvenue
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<biscraft> je vais my mettre vous inquietez pas :P
<Neo31> bon courage biscraft
<biscraft> :))
<sabri_icone> bn crg
<nizarus> alors personne ne veut aller à kairoun ?
<KanGouLya> Bonsoir @ * /-)
<nizarus> hello KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> salut nizarus
<nizarus> je pensé à toi
<KanGouLya> es ce que tu saurai qui pourrai promouvoir ubuntu tunisie le 9 côté tunis et côté paris la veille du salon solution linux ?
<nizarus> KanGouLya, pour l'instant Zied n'a pas trouvé une personne qui peut être dispo le 9
<KanGouLya> et toi ? tu pourrai / voudrai ?
<nizarus> je voudrai bien, mais je peux pas être à tunis le 9
<KanGouLya> MaWaLe Neo31 sabri_icone wissem ANIS ?
<sabri_icone> KanGouLya: hey
<sabri_icone> sa va frère
<KanGouLya> hamdoullah et toi ?
<sabri_icone> hamd
<sabri_icone> quoi de 9
<KanGouLya> on fait un event le 9 entre tunis et paris
<Neo31> ahla KanGouLya
<MaWaLe> hi guys
<sabri_icone> ou
<KanGouLya> la veille du salon solution linux
<Neo31> nizarus, je serai a tunis le samedi
<Neo31> bsr MaWaLe dima ghatiss? ki sibtik ta3mal fi talla ^^
<sabri_icone> cé un lundi :(
<MaWaLe> nizarus & KanGouLya : alaya m'a appelé et je suis en train de planifier ;)
<nizarus> Neo31, le 9 c'est le lundi :)
<sabri_icone> je ne peut etre pérsent que les matin
<MaWaLe> hi Neo31
<sabri_icone> cé où KanGouLya
<sabri_icone> plus de détail svp
<KanGouLya> et on aimerai promouvoir les compétences du libre en tunisie la veille du salon le 9 à la cantine de Paris en duplexe avec la cantine de Tunis à l etoile du nord
<KanGouLya> https://twitter.com/#!/kangoulya/status/66231441637384192
<Neo31> nhar charge le lundi
<Neo31> s3ib chwaya ejom3a hedhi
<KanGouLya> www.etoiledunord.org
<sabri_icone> oui, moi je bosse
<sabri_icone> dés 13h
<sabri_icone> et j'ai un rdv a l'hopital le matin :'(
<MaWaLe> KanGouLya:  de 18h à 20h?
<KanGouLya> nizarus si tu as un lieu de cantine à proposer pour monastir se sera avec plaisir ;)
<sabri_icone> vrmt malchancexu
<sabri_icone> pfff
<Neo31> je serai dispo un jeudi et pas sur pr les samedi pr le moment
<Neo31> brb
<KanGouLya> sabri inchallah labes
<nizarus> KanGouLya, pourquoi l'étoile du nord ? il faut un matériel spécifique pour la visio conf ?
<sabri_icone> merci
<KanGouLya> l etoile du nord fonctionne déjà comme la cantinee et est déjà bien équipé
<MaWaLe> KanGouLya:  de 18h à 20h?
<sabri_icone> vrmt j'ai rien compris, le9 il y aurait un conf a Tunis
<sabri_icone> ou une compétition
<nizarus> KanGouLya, gtalk et une webcam ne suffisent pas ?
<sabri_icone> moi je révise pr LPI
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> ça peut aider
<sabri_icone> hhh
<KanGouLya> MaWaLe ça commence à 16h et la soirée à 18h fin à 20h
<KanGouLya> Oui Nizarus
<KanGouLya> dans l ideal faut pouvoir tout partager par stream
<KanGouLya> puis faire une restitution en fni de soirée entre Tunis et Paris
<sabri_icone> mm les etudiants sont en pérdiode d'examen
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  pour quand notre prochaine réunion??? :(
<sabri_icone> cé un mauv mmt
<nizarus> MaWaLe, stp ne me pose jamais ce genre de questions
<sabri_icone> :p MaWaLe nizarus
<sabri_icone> hello
<MaWaLe> désolé
<MaWaLe> pardon nizarus
<sabri_icone> nizarus: ech bik teghzchechet
<nizarus> pas de soucis MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit à tous
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe: bn 8
<sabri_icone> nizarus: permettez moi de comprendre
<sabri_icone> st
<nizarus> KanGouLya, moi je peux être dispo chez moi avec ma webcam et mon gtalk :)
<sabri_icone> p
<nizarus> sabri_icone, non je suis pas fâché
<sabri_icone> j'ai pas compris la cause de la réponse mon frère
<KanGouLya> ok nizarus
<nizarus> mais la question posé par MaWaLe, il peut la posé à lui même ou à d'autres
<sabri_icone> ah, d'acc
<KanGouLya> je pense qu'on peu voir avec l etoile du nord pour que vous echangiez avec eux ;)
<sabri_icone> merci nizarus
<sabri_icone> KanGouLya: je suis navré j'ai toujrs voulu etre présent dans le events, mais voila y a tjrs des empechement
<sabri_icone> bein, pr ce qui va se passer , ça serait des compétitions
<sabri_icone> des présentation des communauté ?
<sabri_icone> j'ai un heure de pause normalement je pourrais bénéficier p-e
<nizarus> KanGouLya, au palais des sciences de monastir ils ont un matériel de vision conf mais je pense pas qu'ils restent ouvert à 20h
<sabri_icone> vous utiliser d'hab ustream ?
<sabri_icone> ah,
<sabri_icone> dsl :p
<sabri_icone> maint je comprend
<sabri_icone> hhhh
<sabri_icone> ça serait juste un visionférence
<sabri_icone> mais la, chemess t'es enregistré avec les parisien :p
<KanGouLya> nizarus vous pensez que vous pouvez présenter les compétences du libre à monastir et avoir assez de monde ?
<KanGouLya> combien pour lundi ?
<sabri_icone> je pense que je peut participer si cé juste par internet
<sabri_icone> mais sans visio
<sabri_icone> juste micro
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> sabri_icone, chnouwa reunion ubuntu-tn ?
<KanGouLya> re
<sabri_icone> non, Neo31
<Neo31> mela
<sabri_icone> ils parlent d'une visioconférence
<sabri_icone> a tunis le lundi prochain
<sabri_icone> entre tunisien et français
<Neo31> visionconf de koi ?
<KanGouLya> en fait le 9 on fait un event pour promouvoir les compétences tunisienne du LL
<sabri_icone> comme cé par internet cé possible de se connecter de n'importe où
<KanGouLya> https://twitter.com/#!/kangoulya/status/66231441637384192
<sabri_icone> merci chemess
<sabri_icone> si possible au moin d'entendre
<sabri_icone> si je peut pas participer
<sabri_icone> je dispose d'internet au bolot
<sabri_icone> déja chui au boulot a ce mmt
<nizarus> KanGouLya, je pense pas avoir du monde avec moi :/
<sabri_icone> :(
<KanGouLya> dans tous les cas le live stream sera diffusé sur fhimt.com lacantine.org siliconmaniacs.org etc.
<sabri_icone> chemess
<sabri_icone> on peut participer ? mm si on est pas présent avec toi
<KanGouLya> moi je suis déjà à Paris
<sabri_icone> ds le mm endroit ?
<sabri_icone> loool
<sabri_icone> hhhhhhh
<sabri_icone> bein, je resume
<sabri_icone> le visioconf
<sabri_icone> cé par internet
<sabri_icone> normalement cé une salle de chat avec visio
<sabri_icone> on a juste a avoir le clé ou le nom de la salle
<KanGouLya> je suis venu en avance pour preparer ça à la cantine d ici car il y a notre secretaire d etat aux techno qui vient pour rdv officiels
<Neo31> un pe plus de details KanGouLya ?
<sabri_icone> KanGouLya: si cé possible nous donnez la planif pr la salle
<sabri_icone> on peut particper de chez nous
<sabri_icone> juste on fait un liste
<sabri_icone> ;)
<KanGouLya> http://lacantine.org/events/open-tunisia-rencontrez-les-acteurs-tunisiens-de-la-technologie-et-de-l-open-source
<KanGouLya> http://lacantine.org/events/soiree-open-tunisia
<Neo31> nizarus, tu va preparer koi ?
<KanGouLya> https://twitter.com/SultanWalid s'occupe de la logistique côté http://www.etoiledunord.org/
<KanGouLya> j aimerai avoir les confirmation pour au plus tard demain soir
<nizarus> Neo31, rien à préparer juste parler de notre communauté
<sabri_icone> je te remercie KanGouLya pour cette effort
<KanGouLya> à la fin des deux côté de la mediterranée on fait une restitution par chaque partie
<sabri_icone> :p mais je comprend rien encore
<sabri_icone> est ce que il faut avoir un cam pour participer, un société
<biscraft> Plop KanGouLya
<sabri_icone> bein, nous ne seront que des membre d'une commuanuté , donc pas de société
<biscraft> scusez d'interrompre mais pour participer il faut en gros pouvoir etre present a letoile du nord lundi aprem ?
<KanGouLya> plop biscraft
<sabri_icone> et bein comme chui au boulot je peut participer que par parole
<sabri_icone> pas de visio, sinon je serait viré :p
<nizarus> biscraft, oui entre autre
<sabri_icone> mais pk, on participe pas juste par une simple connexion
<sabri_icone> pk cé important d'etre a l'étoile du nord
<KanGouLya> les echanges IRL seront toujours plus riches qu'en ligne
<nizarus> certainement KanGouLya
<sabri_icone> KanGouLya: il y a plz personnes qui ne peuvent pas participer a cause de l'endroit
<sabri_icone> bein, si cé plus flexible ( on peut participer juste par une connexion et un micro ou plus un webcam)
<sabri_icone> ça serait génial
<sabri_icone> sinon, certain comme moi ne pourrons etre que des specateur
<nizarus> :/
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> je vient de lire l'event de enit
<sabri_icone> je pense que je peut etre présen
<sabri_icone> mais bien, présnetation de Gnom .0
<sabri_icone> 3.0
<sabri_icone> doit je faire une présentation pour faire une comparaison entre le Gnome 3.0 et les ancienne version voir vs unity ?
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> pr kairouan j'espère
<sabri_icone> croyez moi j'essaye
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> en plus mon pc est équipé de vista
<nizarus> sabri_icone, oui tu peux parler de gnome3 et ce qu'il apporte de nouveautés
<sabri_icone> cé un honte pour moi
<sabri_icone> d'acc
<nizarus> sabri_icone, :D j'espère que tu installera dessus ubuntu avant d'aller à l'enit
<biscraft> sabri_icone, le 14 je pourrai assister aussi
<sabri_icone> mais voila j'ai ubuntu mais sur vbox , j'ai mm debian et aptosid, mais je peut pas installer une version directement sur le disque
<sabri_icone> nizarus: le pc n'est pas ma propreté
<sabri_icone> il appartient a la société
<sabri_icone> est-ce que installer wubi et suffisant ?
<nizarus> sabri_icone, "en plus mon pc est équipé de vista" <- tu as dis mon PC
<nizarus> sabri_icone et biscraft : alors prière de confirmer dans la mailing liste
<sabri_icone> oui, mon pc mais il m'est fournit pour satisfaire le besoin de l'entreprise
<sabri_icone> donc il reste propre a l'intreprise, j'ai envoyé une demande officiel pour changer l'OS
<sabri_icone> mais ils me disent que le prb qu'il n y a pas de plateforme compatible avec linux
<sabri_icone> les  logiciel développé chez Hp sont dédié a windows
<sabri_icone> cé ce qui manque comme j'ai tjrs dit
<sabri_icone> la façon de compiler les logiciel et diff
<biscraft> sabri_icone, et si tu fais l'inverse
<biscraft> tu install windows dans la virtualbox
<biscraft> ?
<sabri_icone> hhhh
<sabri_icone> :p
<biscraft> ou c'est gourmant en ressource?
<sabri_icone> windows cé pas celle qu'on l'installe chaque jour
<sabri_icone> cé une version patché
<biscraft> ah ok
<sabri_icone> en faite, elle contient de propriété hp
<sabri_icone> pour que je puisse se conencté sur le rés
<biscraft> bon paske moi jai fait pareil pask'au travail aussi jai besoin de win
<sabri_icone> déja mm le firmware et modifié
<sabri_icone> un truc que je l'aurais jamais connu si j'avais pas de llinux dessus
<sabri_icone> les @mac de nos pc commence par 68
<sabri_icone> et non pas par 00
<sabri_icone> y compris la config pour ajouter les pc au domaine ,etc ..
<sabri_icone> mais est-ce que wubi me donnerais le mm accées au ressouces que ubuntu installé directement sur le hddd
<sabri_icone> je veut dire sans passer par le program files de windows
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> :( mais ou etes vous
<biscraft> jessaye de comprendre ton histoire
<biscraft> :>
<sabri_icone> d'acc
<sabri_icone> dans la société
<sabri_icone> on fournit des version prete
<sabri_icone> version entreprise
<sabri_icone> les pc sont modifié d'origine
<sabri_icone> pour pouvoir conencté au res international d'HP
<sabri_icone> donc il ne fait pas modifié sans autorisation
<sabri_icone> j'ai demandé d'autorisation
<sabri_icone> mais mon manager a refusé
<sabri_icone> bien, je dispose de VBOX aprés un logn discussion
<sabri_icone> isntallé dessus 4 linux ( 2ubunut( server, desktop) aptosid et debian)
<sabri_icone> mais j'ai aussi pas l'autorisation de permetre l'accés au rés externe a ces machine
<sabri_icone> etc..
<biscraft> je vois sabri_icone
<biscraft> ils sont dure ces gens hein :O
<biscraft> on dirait que tu bosses chez la CIA
<sabri_icone> lol, bien sur
<biscraft> je m'estime heureux moi
<biscraft> si je te montre mon bureau
<biscraft> tu vas rigoler
<sabri_icone> on a accés a tous les serveur du monde presque
<sabri_icone> cé pour ça
<sabri_icone> déja ma position et la plus délicate vue que je supprote l'OS
<nizarus> sabri_icone, offre toi un PC perso
<sabri_icone> pour etre volé
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> cé pas le mmt nizar pr avoir un pc perso il faut avoir un local propre a moi
<sabri_icone> alors que j'habite tjrs au foyé
<sabri_icone> je dois au moin avoir un poste fixe au société pour pouvoir laissé le pc chez eux
<biscraft> ça va s'arranger petite a petite sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> oui , je serais que ça prend du temps
<Neo31> re
<sabri_icone> Neo31:
<Neo31> chkoune mouch amis m3aya 3al fb w ynajam ythabatli s'il peut commenter sur cet album et les photos de l'album? ping machour wissem
<bemawi> ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ
<Neo31> ubot2, degage :p
<Neo31> !help
<Neo31> !ubot2
<Neo31> !command
<Neo31> !commands
<Neo31> !leave
<Neo31> !quit
<Neo31> !part
<nizarus> Neo31, pourquoi tu veux que ubot2 dégage ?
<bemawi> /ignore ubot2
<Neo31> faddit mennou, il fait koi la nizarus , c koi son role ?
<sabri_icone> je quitte mes amis
<Neo31> ok sabri_icone
<Neo31> sabri_icone,
<sabri_icone> :(
<Neo31> la5asli 7keyet l'event du lundi 9bal ma temchi stp
<sabri_icone> vous savez tous ce qui me maque
<sabri_icone> cé le compiz
<sabri_icone> :'(
<Neo31> on peut pas participer si on peut pas se deplacer?
<Neo31> hhh, 7keya fergha compiz sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> 9alek lazmek tekoune fi nejmet chamel je pense
<sabri_icone> 7keya bidouna ena j'ai crut qu'on peut participer juste par internet
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est les bots officiels : https://wiki.edubuntu.org/IRC/Bots
<sabri_icone> mais ça devient difficile
<sabri_icone> avec le déplacemet :(
<sabri_icone> en plus lundi
<sabri_icone> euhhhh
<sabri_icone> mela 3ekess
<sabri_icone> 7assilo mes amis
<sabri_icone> inchallah ne9ekom eb 5ir
<sabri_icone> slm alikom
<Neo31> impossible alors
<Neo31> je pe pas me deplacer lundi
<Neo31> au pire des cas je rate la derniere sceance pr rentrer un pe tot
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bn sabri_icone
<biscraft> nenuit les gars
<Neo31> ahla blue__
<blue__> ahla bik
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-06
<sabri_icone> slt a ts
<sabri_icone> qui a reçu un mail de la part de meriem mahjoub
<sabri_icone> ?
<sabri_icone> un prb sur un cloud privé ?
<sabri_icone> mes composants eucalyptus (cc, clc, sc, walrus, node)
<sabri_icone> cé quoi ça
<sabri_icone> machour:
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe:
<sabri_icone> salu a ts
<MaWaLe> oui sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> hi sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> vs avez reçu l'email qui parle de EC2
<sabri_icone> 403 forbidden*
<sabri_icone> une etudiante de enis
<sabri_icone> a envoyer un mail sur notre liste
<sabri_icone> bein , ce qui parait que cé une erreur connu pour " euca2 "
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> allez on peut pas discuter un sujet
<sabri_icone> :(
<MaWaLe> je ne m'y connais pas en cloud
<sabri_icone> moi aussi
<sabri_icone> hhh
<sabri_icone> mais j'essaye de me casser la tet
<sabri_icone> chemess ne se trouve sur aucune rés pr le mmt
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe: sur internet je trouve que qqun a rencontré le mm erreur
<sabri_icone> et que la solution était de synchroniser entre la machine ou euca2tool et installé et ceux de la front end*
<MaWaLe> et tu as essayé la solution proposée?
<MaWaLe> salam nizarus
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> ahla MaWaLe
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> kayfa el 7al
<nizarus> pas bien sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> nizarus: MaWaLe Neo31
<sabri_icone> pk , nizarus a cause de kairouan ?
<nizarus> à cause de beaucoup de trucs
<nizarus> mais bon c'est une autre histoire
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je pense qu'une bonne partie est à cause de l'état actuel de notre LoCo
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> cé difficile de dire
<sabri_icone> mais vrmt cé difficile de suivre avec ce qui se passe maint ds notre pays
<sabri_icone> on doit au moin etre fier qu'on est la seule communauté qui bouge
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  nous ne sommes pas vraiment en train de bouger :(
<sabri_icone> :(
<nizarus> MaWaLe, oui, entre autres
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  je pense que nous sommes en train de perdre du terrain
<sabri_icone> contre qui ?
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  ce n'est pas une guerre pour dire contre qui
<nizarus> bon je re
<MaWaLe> mais je parle de notre crédo
<nizarus> @++
<sabri_icone> MaWaLe: ou t'a raison
<sabri_icone> a+ nizarus
<MaWaLe> ciao nizarus
<sabri_icone> bein, cé pas ça
<sabri_icone> perdre du terrain , veut bien dire qu'il y a qqun qui occupera ce vide
<sabri_icone> mais moi je voit personne
<MaWaLe> actuellement je suis en plein projet de migration d'un laboratoire vers Ubuntu
<sabri_icone> cé bien
<MaWaLe> et dès que le projet sera complet je ferai un petit article avec les photos qui vont avec ;)
<MaWaLe> c'est au sein d'un Ministère
<sabri_icone> cé bien, bein a mon niveau je pourrais qu'installer des desktop pas plus
<MaWaLe> déjà le Directeur du Labo est sous Ubuntu et après une semaine d'utilisation (11.04) il m'a avoué presque ne plus utiliser la machine virtuelle tellement il est à l'aise :)
<sabri_icone> cé bien
<sabri_icone> moi la derniere personne été le directeur  entité de recherche de time university
<sabri_icone> je lui est installé ubu 10.10
<MaWaLe> good sabri_icone
<MaWaLe> beau travail
<MaWaLe> mais il faut assurer le suivi qui vient après
<sabri_icone> bein ,si vous vous souvenez celui qui a posté sur le prb de la batterie sur ACER
<MaWaLe> l'assistance et l'encadrement
<biscraft> bonsoir
<sabri_icone> bsr biscraft
<MaWaLe> sinon la personne revient rapidement vers l'OS proprio de départ
<MaWaLe> hi biscraft
<biscraft> ça val es gars ?
<biscraft> va*
<MaWaLe> thx biscraft
<sabri_icone> bein, pr le suivit faut avoir du temps ( la moi je travail et j'étudie)
<sabri_icone> cé dur
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  je pense que migrer une personne n'est pas chose simple et il faut avoir un vrai plan d'action pour et non pas juste installer un OS et c'est tout
<sabri_icone> mais je suis de loin ( vue que mm comme j'ai hier parlé) mon pc ne doit pas avoir ubuntu installé directement sur disque
<sabri_icone> oui, je lui supporté pour un moi ou deux
<sabri_icone> ça été depuis l'événement du FOSS a gamamrth
<biscraft> MaWaLe, pour convaincre quelqu'un de migrer il faut lui montrer les grandes lignes des OS libre et lui laisser le temps et le choix
<biscraft> a mon humble avis bien sur
<sabri_icone> jjsuqu'au ce qui s'est passé apérs
<sabri_icone> en tuniosie
<sabri_icone> bein, une question
<MaWaLe> biscraft:  je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi mais croi moi en ce qui concerne un non-informaticien il suffit d'insister sur des points plus terre à terre
<MaWaLe> déjà la notion OS .... ;)
<sabri_icone> est-ce que avec wubi je peut bénéficier du mm performance de ubuntu que celui installé directement sur le disque
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  avec Wubi tu vas réserver une portion de ton système de fichiers de l'OS Host pour y installer ton Ubuntu
<sabri_icone> bein, pr assurer il faut savoir ce que un utilisateur a besoin
<MaWaLe> donc si l'OS Host bogue ton Ubuntu aussi
<MaWaLe> avec Wubi Linux est installé en tant qu'application dans Windows
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> je sais trés bien
<sabri_icone> ;)
<MaWaLe> déjà il est désinstallable à parti de l'outil "Ajout Suppression de programmes"
<sabri_icone> sous prof files
<sabri_icone> prg files /wubi/ubuntu
<sabri_icone> bein, sinon je peut utiliser tt les ressources du pc sans restriction qd chui sur ubuntu
<sabri_icone> sans restrictyion
<sabri_icone> restriction
<sabri_icone> cé ce que je voulais ire
<sabri_icone> :p
<MaWaLe> mais tu ne seras pa réellement sur du Ext4 ;)
<sabri_icone> la, ça devient interessant
<sabri_icone> d'acc
<sabri_icone> oui continue MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> et tu hérites des défauts de l'OS Host
<sabri_icone> ext2 ? ou
<sabri_icone> ntfs
<sabri_icone> loool
<sabri_icone> écran bleu
<sabri_icone> :p
<MaWaLe> le système de fichier de ton OS Host
<sabri_icone> ntfs
<MaWaLe> donc NTFS pour XP sinon H**fs ou je ne sais plus quoi pour W7
<sabri_icone> waw, je commence a aimer la discussion
<sabri_icone> tjrs ntfs
<sabri_icone> ;)
<MaWaLe> pour W7 ce n'est pas le NTFS traditionnel ;)
<sabri_icone> oui
<MaWaLe> c'est un SGF qui se rapproche au max du Ext
<MaWaLe> ils essayent d'imiter ;)
<sabri_icone> oui, windows suit les pas du libre d'une façon trés apparente
<MaWaLe> sous un W7 essaye de formater un Flash et tu verras le nouveau système de fichiers ;)
<sabri_icone> tkt pas ;)
<sabri_icone> le mvt du libre et devenue trés fort
<sabri_icone> cé le plus interessant de nos jours
<MaWaLe> il y a beaucoup de travail à faire pour l'administration et l'enseignement
<sabri_icone> oui, aussi
<sabri_icone> hp apparement a vendu des serveur superdome
<sabri_icone> pr la tunisie
<sabri_icone> ces serveurs seront équipé de hpux
<sabri_icone> et normalement pr le cloud ( Xen=
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  HP UX est propriétaire ;)
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> bein, a bas eUNIX
<sabri_icone> rhel aussi et propriétaire
<MaWaLe> yup
<sabri_icone> oui, mais ça touche du libre
<sabri_icone> au moin loin de microsoft
<MaWaLe> au moins RHEL regagne du terrain avec Fedora Project
<MaWaLe> et l'apport de RH pour le libre est notable
<MaWaLe> ce qui n'est pas le cas de HP
<MaWaLe> je pense que RH a joué un rôel TROP important dans le libre
<sabri_icone> ouééé
<sabri_icone> :)
<sabri_icone> en faite redonne moi le forum de ubuntu-tn stp
<MaWaLe> lequel ;)
<MaWaLe> celui officiel sous le forum d'Ubuntu
<MaWaLe> ou bien celui de test qui est toujours en phase de test et le restera toujours :p
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> pk on utilise pas phpbb3
<MaWaLe> c'est celui utilisé par la communauté, il est à 100% libre et en plus il a son module avec Drupal qui est le choix de la communauté aussi et à 100% libre
<sabri_icone> :)
<MaWaLe> sinon c'est bien connu le plus populaire (surtout en Tunisie) c'est VBulletin :p
<biscraft> MaWaLe, paske c'est la marque du warez
<biscraft> dans les forums arabophone..
<sabri_icone> vbulletin cé pas phpbb3 ?
<MaWaLe> lol biscraft
<biscraft> sabri_icone, non aucun rapport
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> hh
<sabri_icone> ah
<MaWaLe> nope sabri_icone
<biscraft> vbulletin est signe de terrorisme
<sabri_icone> oui
<biscraft> a mon avis
<biscraft> lol
<sabri_icone> je suis a coté de la plaque
<MaWaLe> déjà VBulletin est commercial
<MaWaLe> mais les admins des Forums tunisiens prennent la version crackée :p
<biscraft> ya que les malades qui utilisent VBulletin
<sabri_icone> mm
<biscraft> style Tunisiasat, montadayet al 3assifa
<biscraft> lol :P
<sabri_icone> moi j'ai utilisé phpbb3
<sabri_icone> je trouve que cé pratique
<biscraft> pareil
<MaWaLe> biscraft:  un bon paraétrage de VBulletin en fait un outil fort puissant ;) je connais
<MaWaLe> il est très modulaire et fort puissant
<biscraft> MaWaLe, c'est pareil pour phpbb
<MaWaLe> en plus TROP riche en plugins et modules
<sabri_icone> cool
<sabri_icone> tu es entrain de me motiver a l'utiliser
<MaWaLe> biscraft:  mais phpBB est moins souple
<biscraft> j'avoue
<MaWaLe> et n'est pas très ergonomique et intuitif
<sabri_icone> les deux ecrit en php ?
<biscraft> oui
<biscraft> mais on risque bcp moins de voir son forum se faire defacer
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  toutes les apps Web (presque) sont en php :p
<biscraft> par un gars de 14 ans
<sabri_icone> intéressant
<MaWaLe> +1 biscraft
<sabri_icone> waw
<sabri_icone> ANIS:
<MaWaLe> tout en sachant que cette vérité est en raison du nombre d'utilisateurs VBulletin par rapport à phpBB
<biscraft> même si dans le temps phpbb était une passoire mais bon
<sabri_icone> oui
<MaWaLe> ceci ne veut pas dire que phpBB est maintenant infaillible mais il n'est pas trop visé par les attaques :p
<sabri_icone> cool
<biscraft> MaWaLe, on pourra jamaais dire ça
<biscraft> mais on peut toujours limité les risques
<sabri_icone> hh, je pense qu'il n'est pas visé car il est déja libe
<sabri_icone> hh
<sabri_icone> oui
<biscraft> sabri_icone, au contraire
<biscraft> dans le temps cétait le fofo le plus visé
<biscraft> les*
<sabri_icone> ;)
<biscraft> en general les cms libre sont bcp plus visé pask'il est plus facile de deceler les failles
<biscraft> ou plutot c plus rapide*
<sabri_icone> mm
<sabri_icone> bein, oui cé clair
<sabri_icone> cé déja cé pr ça que hp a fermé les source
<sabri_icone> selon ce que j'ai entendus
<MaWaLe> sabri_icone:  les codes HP ont été toujours fermés :D
<MaWaLe> ceci n'empêche .... je te laisse imaginer la suite ;)
<sabri_icone> :o
<sabri_icone> mais openVMS et encore ouvert
<biscraft> lol c'est une strategie de poule mouillée !
<sabri_icone> tru64 aussi
<sabri_icone> y reste que hpu
<sabri_icone> webOS ouvert
<Chuck_> salem
<MaWaLe> donc le gros lot ;)
<sabri_icone> bein, pr webOS
<MaWaLe> hi Chuck_
<Chuck_> ça va tous le monde?
<sabri_icone> cé graçe a une prb avec la communauté de palmOS
<biscraft> salut Chuck_
<nizarus> re
<Chuck_> salut MaWaLe , biscraft !
<MaWaLe> re nizarus
<sabri_icone> nizarus:
<sabri_icone> alors
<sabri_icone> on continue ou pas
<nizarus> sabri_icone, continuer quoi ?
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> on été entrain de discuter
<sabri_icone> du libre
<sabri_icone> j'ai aimé la discussion
<sabri_icone> vbulletin
<Chuck_> =)
<sabri_icone> phpbb3
<sabri_icone> hpux
<Chuck_> Wordpress :D
<nizarus> je suis pas connaisseur de ces trucs :)
<sabri_icone> en qui installer ubuntu avec wubi contre ubuntu sur hdd
<sabri_icone> etc..
<sabri_icone> ;)
<sabri_icone> cool pour un passage sur ce qui se passe
<MaWaLe> Chuck_:  Wordpress est pour le blogging or nous discutions Forum ;)
<Chuck_> ah dac
<Chuck_> donc ça va pour vanilla Forum jpense :p
<Chuck_> car personellment je trouve enorme
<MaWaLe> mdr ChanServ
<MaWaLe> mdr Chuck_
<sabri_icone> :p
<biscraft> ya un module forum pour wordpress
<biscraft> bbpress je pense
<sabri_icone> moi aussi j'aime wordpress en faite
<sabri_icone> hh
<biscraft> mais bon bcp trop jeune..
<biscraft> par rapport a phpbb and cie
<Chuck_> DrupaL aussi integre un forum
<sabri_icone> :)
<Chuck_> j'adorr DrupaL
<MaWaLe> biscraft:  l'objectif c'est d'avoir un forum et non pas avoir un module forum sur un moteur de blogging :p
<Chuck_> surtt la version 7
<sabri_icone> bein, voila dans le bain
<sabri_icone> qui a reçu le mail de meriem
<biscraft> MaWaLe, c'est un forum en lui même
<sabri_icone> celle de l'enis
<sabri_icone> ?
<biscraft> si tu veux
<sabri_icone> EC2
<biscraft> mais parfaitement compatiblé avec wp
<sabri_icone> probleme cloud
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> bein, moi aussi chui pr un cms dédié
<sabri_icone> wp pr blogging
<sabri_icone> phpbb3 forum
<sabri_icone> magento commerciale
<biscraft> sabri_icone, de plus comme l'integration est possible
<biscraft> c'est un bon choix
<biscraft> au cas ou on a besoin de ça ofc
<sabri_icone> ofc ?
<Chuck_> Y'en a Vanilla Forum !
<biscraft> of course :p
<sabri_icone> mm
<sabri_icone> hh
<MaWaLe> bonne nuit les ami(e)s
<Chuck_> Bonne nuit MaWaLe
<sabri_icone> bn MaWaLe
<nizarus> bn MaWaLe
<Chuck_> les amis! j'ai essayé Vanilla et j'ai trouvé qu'il est génial, surtout que c'est Open Source! http://vanillaforums.org/ voila le lien, a3tiwni raykom ;)
<sabri_icone> je vais l'essayer cé sur
<sabri_icone> nizarus: pr demain tu es seul ?
<sabri_icone> bein, voila je ne pense pas que cé pas possible de se déplacer de tunis
<nizarus> oui sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> vue ce qui se passe maint
<sabri_icone> :(
<sabri_icone> bein, j'espère que ça se calme dans notre pays
<sabri_icone> bn8 mes amis
<sabri_icone> merci nizarus ,merci machour mawale, ANIS Chuck_ biscraft
<sabri_icone> slm alikm
<biscraft> bonen nuit sabri_icone
<Chuck_> de rien sabri_icone
<Chuck_> bonne nuit
<biscraft> on espere de même pour le pays..
<nizarus> Chuck_, nouveau ici ?
<Chuck_> hh nn mé jconnect fréquemment
<nizarus> hmm :/ je ne me rappel pas de ton pseudo
<nizarus> sorry
<Chuck_> Chokri
<Chuck_> du Hammem sousse
<nizarus> ah i see :)
<Chuck_> :)
<Neo31> Chuck_, frequament ? 9oul rarement :p
<Chuck_> lool ué jsé xD
<Chuck_> bonne nuit Neo31 nizarus biscraft ANIS
<biscraft> nenuit ChanServ
<biscraft> Chuck_,
<biscraft> ..
<biscraft> :p
<Chuck_> :p
<Neo31> bn
<nizarus> biscraft, le seul qui ne dort pas ici c'est ChanServ :)
<biscraft> yes :]
<biscraft> Oh ChanServ, tout puissant !
<Neo31> nizarus, mm le ChanServ was busted offline ;)
<Neo31> donc il dort un pe de temps en temps :p
<biscraft> le bruit des blindés me casse la tete
<biscraft> keskis pass encore ce soir
<nizarus> t'es dans quelle région biscraft ?
<biscraft> tawa a jardin d'el menzah, pas loin de 7ay tadhamon et 7ay lentile9a
<nizarus> sur al jazeera ils parlent de quelques affrontements dans 7ay tadhamon et 7ay lentile9a
<biscraft> ça doit etre ça alors :/
<fellag> ouwé je confirme pour les affrontement a 7ay il intilé9a u__u' on nous a refusé l'accé a la zone tout a l'heure
<biscraft> fellag, mnin ils vont pas laisser entrer ?
<biscraft> vous ont*
<fellag> de bardo vers 7ay tathamén
<biscraft> jai bien fait mela de rentrée tot
<biscraft> sinon rani fel chere3 :/
<fellag> ouwé :/
<fellag> en+ tout transport a coupé tout a l'heure
<fellag> métro va pas plus loin que bou choucha
<biscraft> mais les metros ont repis non?
<fellag> ><
<biscraft> oula
<biscraft> khalitou youssel lel passage
<fellag> biscraft, oui après zone 20h je crois il s'arreté deux stations avant passage
<fellag> et maintenant il entre mm plus a cette zone
<biscraft> :/
<fellag> biscraft, des news apropos de la prison de Béja ?
<biscraft> aucune idée la dessus :/
<biscraft> la seule info que j'ai fellag
<biscraft> c'est que ya une reunion entre l'armée et le gouv a cet instant
<fellag> nahhh ça va encore être le bordel dans tout le pays
<fellag> on est parti pour un autre week-end gaché :/
<fellag> merci Farhat u__u'
<biscraft> rajhi est irresponsable
<biscraft> le journaliste d'el nahdha la eu.
<biscraft> ya que les extremistes qui beneficent du chaos
<fellag> voilà , ça résume bien le tout
<fellag> bon je cherche des streaming d'al jazeera , al arabeya et tv7 ainsi que les radio
<fellag> pour ecouter les news
<fellag> :/
<biscraft> al arabeya a partir de leur site
<fellag> brb
<biscraft> pareil pr alja,
<biscraft> bon syrene de l'armée tawa
<biscraft> o_O
<fellag> biscraft, moi j'utilise pas Flash , du coup je dois chercher les liens pour faire avec mplayer
<biscraft> ah :>
<fellag> biscraft, l'armée va s'occupế de ça ( du moins c'est l'info qui circule pour le moment sur twitter )
<biscraft> fellag, envoi les liens si tu trouves stp
<fellag> biscraft, radio , tv ou les deux ?
<biscraft> les deux si possible
<fellag> mplayer http://stream1.tanitweb.com:8080/expressfm
<fellag> mplayer http://streaming2.toutech.net:8000/jawharafm
<fellag> mplayer mms://stream.mosaiquefm.net/mosaique64k
<fellag> mplayer http://streamlb.tanitweb.com/shems/
<fellag> mplayer mms://vipmms9.yacast.net/tunisie7
<biscraft> merci
<fellag> de rien
<fellag> attend c'est pas fini
<biscraft> bon jawhrafm je lui fait pas confiance
<biscraft> tu sais fellag je sais pas si tu connais bien Sousse
<biscraft> j'avais 2 potes
<biscraft> qui ont passé le 14 et le 15
<biscraft> devangt le local de jawhra fm
<biscraft> ils sont dans l'armée
<biscraft> yavait rien le soir ou la radio crié qu'on l'attaqué
<biscraft> a parte une legere fusillade avec kenza ben ali
<biscraft> -__-
<fellag> ( non connais pas vraiment sousse , je suis toujours de passage labas )
<fellag> héh u__u'
<biscraft> quand jy pense qunad je me rapelle de ce que raconté jawhra et hannibal tv dans nide2 ché pas quoi
<biscraft> jme dit que cette tierce force existe vraiment :(
<fellag> comme avant hier avec ExessFM et leur coupure internet mystère xD
<biscraft> mdr oui
<fellag> biscraft, oui t'a raison , je pense ça aussi !
<fellag> surtout pour HannibalTV
<biscraft> dailleurs je me rappelle
<biscraft> que hannibal tv avait dit que yavait un helico
<biscraft> qui a atteri dans mon quartier a tunis
<biscraft> mdr
<fellag> 0o'
<fellag> pfff
<biscraft> la police quitte etadhamon tjr selon fb
<Neo31> fellag, biscraft arretez de parteager des news selon facebook, ken famma 7aja confirmee sinon yeziw men wji3it errass
<biscraft> Neo31, tout ce que jai dit est confirmé a part l'histoire de l'armée.
<Neo31> a propos de jawhara c vrai wa9thha famma jme3a herbine ghadi w famma kartouch, donc el moudhi3a 5afit ti7seb hijmou 3liha, 3andi s7abi fel 7ouma heki ils ont confirmer ke famma kartouch ba7dha jawhara, faute de 5oufe wa9tha bdet t3ayat ejriwelna hhh
<biscraft> Neo31, cétait Kenza ben ali
<biscraft> elle a tiré en l'air
<biscraft> elle avait un pistolet
<Neo31> je vois
<biscraft> elle voulait recuperer une voiture
<Neo31> ama ellila heki confirme chkoune bel krahib walla 3ala sa9ihom msal7ine
<Neo31> fi 7oumti chadina 2 w harbou 3 sur pieds
<Neo31> w fi 5zema 3andi sa7bi chad el jay karhba fi 7outihom
<Neo31> donc c pas tt des histoires
<biscraft> oui bie nsur
<biscraft> ils c averer que
<biscraft> bcp de ces types armeés étaient des policier
<biscraft> qui ont pas rendu leur arme
<biscraft> vu que yavait plus d'ordre a part pour les bops
<biscraft> ceux qui ont était arrêté devant la wileya et a 7ay riadh par exemple était des simple policier
<biscraft> pas vraiment les 9anasa et tout ça
<Neo31> hhh, ma famech 9annassa fi soussa :p
<biscraft> lool voila :p
<Neo31> pe etre a tunis et a bizert pas sur
<biscraft> a part eli 3andou karabina fel bled l3arbi
<biscraft> ifalem 3La rouhou
<biscraft> lol
<Neo31> le 3alina
<biscraft> yep :>
<Neo31> mechi lel issats ghodwa ?
<biscraft> non jai un exam
<biscraft> c a quel heure?
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> g annuler el machia el tunis
<Neo31> donc je v y aller a l'issats
<Neo31> fellag, tu confirme sayab 3lia mel mechia el tunis demain ?
<fellag> Neo31, je sais pas trop , éna zéda fibéli habét pour rencontré geekette normalement demain en+ demain final de l'imagine cup , amma mé thahérli kén béch nimchi
<fellag> nssi7a chid iddar Neo31 ,walla chid 7oumték 9ahwa
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> chta3mal geekette fi tunis ?
<fellag> 9arrabi lil dar wa5tak
<Neo31> mich jeya lel issats ?
<Neo31> la tkt, fi soussa netsarraf, lebess
<fellag> Neo31, issat walla insat Oo?
<fellag> je c pas , je vais verifier avec elle
<Neo31> a tunis si tu me garantie wine nbet ken da5lit fi 7itt w ma najamtich nrawa7 wa9tha n5ammam
<Neo31> issats fellag
<Neo31> issats de sousse
<Neo31> wine ta9ra geekette
<fellag> Neo31, missélich kén klét b3athiha mar7bé bik ba7theya :p
<fellag> ofét 7atta kén mouch mékla b3athiha mar7bé bik quand mm :)
<Neo31> hhh, jaw
<Neo31> merci bcp :)
<Neo31> en tt k ghodwa nchidd soussa 5ir, a5tani mel deplacement :p
<biscraft> Neo31, ken jit wte7sart kalamni taw nraj3ek lsoussa :p
<Neo31> tu boss a tunis biscraft ?
<biscraft> oui
<Neo31> jaw :)
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> merci aussi biscraft :)
<biscraft> tkt :)
<Neo31> en tt K c pas urgent pr demain, taw nemchi fi wost ejom3a wala next weekend
<Neo31> :)
<biscraft> c'est mieux qui tarkeh edenya oui
<fellag> pfff merde u__u 3jébihom kén il weekend béch ybalbzouha u__u
<Neo31> hh, rabi ye5lif fellag inchalah weekend eli ba3dou yet3ada salamat w ma narj3ouch elteli :p
<fellag> j'espère bien Neo31 , amma sincérement avec le gouvernement a la con actuel , yé thnoubi :/
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> fellag, fibelik bach yetsalla7 7al touness ?
<Neo31> hawka fatroucha t7assnit
<Neo31> le reste kima houwa
<Neo31> ahla bel Fanen
<Neo31> chnia hal gihba ya rajil !
<fellag> Fanen en mode zourouni kolli sana marra x)
<Neo31> hh
<fellag> Neo31, malheureusement oui pour la tunisie
<Fanen> bsr Oo
<Fanen> j'ai rien à faire ici :/
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> Fanen, we5ou maw9if
<Neo31> c koi le probleme Fanen !?
<bemawi> Fanen: tu veux pas dessiner un papillon en css/html ?
<bemawi> vu que tu n'as rien à faire ;)
<Fanen> heuuu un papillon !!!  en css et html  pk  faire ?
<bemawi> ça tue le temps
<Neo31> pr le manger Fanen
<Neo31> ahhh!! c pr tuer le temps ^^
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-07
<bemawi> http://bemawi.com/pi.php <= ça, je suis parvenu à l'animer comme un "papillon"
<fellag> bemawi, attend le papillon de l'autre fois
<fellag> c'était en css/html Oo???
<bemawi> fellag: la rosace qui bougeait ?
<Fanen> hhhh là je  suis en  état de merde vraiment j'ai un win  et  VS et un  projet .NET qui déconne et  que je suis  obliger de le  faire
<bemawi> (elle ne bouge pas là ;) )
<Neo31> looool, chkoune y7ib yetchammat fi Fanen , forstou tawa
<fellag> bemawi, loool x)
<Fanen> le  papillon  est plus facile je suppose
<bemawi> http://bemawi.com/pi.php qui dit que c'est une image ?
<Neo31> welcome to proprietary crap Fanen
<fellag> bemawi, j'ai pensé que s'en était une l'autre fois
<Fanen> c'est  mon exam là :(
<fellag> y a que maintenant en voyant le code source que j'ai compris que t'es un vrai malade x)
<bemawi> Fanen: quand j'aurais envie de reperdre une journée je ferais un papilon animé en css/html
<fellag> n'émpèche que c'est très réussi :)
<Fanen> il faut  que j'arrache au moin 15
<bemawi> fellag: merchi, elle ne sert pas à grand chose, mais bon, je suis content de moi :)
<bemawi> le css3/html5 devrait amener une nouvelle approche de designer un site
<Neo31> good luck Fanen
<bemawi> exit les logiciels de dessins gimp et co
<bemawi> faudra faire en css3/html directos ;)
 * Neo31 /part
<bemawi> on doit pouvoir faire des feuilles d'arbres, des perso mangas, ...
<fellag> bemawi, après les fou de l'excel , les maniak du paint , bemawi et le css3/html
<fellag> ofét pourquoi pas du xhtml bemawi ?
<bemawi> bha, mon html devrait aussi etre valide xhtml
<fellag> euh question , y a personne qui utilise idesk ici ?
<bemawi> fellag: je confirme, mon html et valide html5 et xhtml1
<fellag> bemawi, tu pourrai en bref m'expliqué la différence entre html et xhtml ? perso j'ai utilisé que se dernier
<bemawi> question balise
<bemawi> en html
<bemawi> <a href=""><a> ça passe
<bemawi> mais pas en xhtml
<bemawi> le html et plus permissif que que le xhtml
<biscraft> xhtml renvoi une erreur si une balise est pas correctement fermé
<biscraft> c'est ça en gros bemawi ?
<bemawi> et toujours du coté des balises, en html tu peux en utiliser certaines, mais elle ne sont pas dispo en xhtml
<bemawi> biscraft: yep
<bemawi> le xhtml est "parsable" comme du xml
<biscraft> bonne nuit
<bemawi> un site  en xhtml est plus facillement récupérable et analysable que du html
<bemawi> pour le html, un robot doit analyser/verifier
<fellag> ah d'accord :)
<fellag> j'étais pas loin moi
<fellag> merci beaucoup bemawi :]
<fellag> ( désolé du retard , je devais verifié un bruit dehors :/ )
<bemawi> alors que pour le xhtml, il perds moins de temps
<fellag> et pour html5  y a une version xhtml ou pas ?
<bemawi> xhtml1
<fellag> quoi xhtml1 ?
<bemawi> pour le moment, rien sur du xhtml5 dans le valide à tort
<bemawi> http://www.w3.org/TR/html5/the-xhtml-syntax.html
<bemawi> bref, html5 en version xhtml5 ça donne un xhtml1
<bemawi> http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/
<bemawi> <td rowspan=3> <= html ok | xhtml ko
<bemawi> <td rowspan="3"> <= html ok | xhtml ok
<fellag> d'accord :))
<bemawi> en gros un code xhtml sera html valide
<bemawi> et ce toujours
<fellag> mais pas toujours l'inverse
<bemawi> voilàs, l'inverse n'est pas toujours vrais
<fellag> bemawi, t'a appris le html/css où ? sur net ?
<bemawi> au debut, j'utilisais nvu
<bemawi> puis, je me suis au php
<bemawi> et là, avec php, je me suis un peu plus concentré sur le html
<bemawi> et j'ai débuté le css
<fellag> excellent :]
<bemawi> et puis, un jour, sur ubuntu-fr on (mcpeter, je ne sais plus qui et moi) aidait un gugus sur une question html/css
<bemawi> pour éviter de "poluer" sur ubuntu-fr, j'ai initié #html-fr
<bemawi> puis, refiler à mcpeter
<bemawi> et, pour respecter les regles de freenode, c'est devenu ##html-fr
<fellag> quels regles bemawi ?
<bemawi> # <= projet officiel
<bemawi> ## <= autre
<fellag> ah d'accord :)
<bemawi> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<crack3r> fellag, #geeks-tn :o
<bemawi> Topical or reference channels names, formatted with two leading hash marks (##), are allocated on a first-come, first-serve basis to unofficial groups wishing to discuss a project, group or general topic area. For example, the channel ##linux has been reserved for an unofficial group which uses it to provide GNU/Linux support to visiting users.
<bemawi> geek-tn devrais etre ##geek-tn
<fellag> crack3r, on est le chan officiel des geeks tunisien x)
<crack3r> +1 fellag XD
<bemawi> :p
<elacheche_anis> :/nick ANIS
<elacheche_anis> chbi il command /nick mé timchich ???
<ANIS> enfin..
<ANIS> ping @ *
<slimTN> n7eb narja3 membre actif fel #ubuntu-tn xD
<slimTN> ksk je dois fér :p
<bemawi> qui a chrominium (ou sa version espionnage) chrome ?
<slimTN> moi bemawi
<bemawi> slimTN
<bemawi> [15:24] <bemawi> Soufflez assez fort sur votre écran et la rosace devrait commencer à tourner http://bemawi.com/pi.php sur chrominium, chrome, et autre navigateur supportant animation
<bemawi> mais faut ien soufflez
<bemawi> bien
<bemawi> sinon, ça fonctionne pas
<bemawi> slimTN: alors ?
<slimTN> bemawi,  at sé3a
<slimTN> dabor
<slimTN> nefhem ksk ta ecri :p
<bemawi> je n'ai rien compris
<slimTN> Soufflez assez fort sur votre écran  =
<slimTN> nonfe5 walla nzafer
<slimTN> é pi ns ne s somme po le 01/04
<slimTN> =S
<bemawi> slimTN: tu as vu la rosace tourné ou pas ?
<slimTN> nn
<slimTN> elle ne tourne po
<slimTN> ah ui
<slimTN> hay etdour
<bemawi> :p
<bemawi> le souffle de ton éclat de rire
<bemawi> :p
<slimTN> xD
<bemawi> bon, si tu connais le html/css
<bemawi> tu devrais comprendre l'astuce
<bemawi> au passage, cette rosace n'est pas une image
<bemawi> mais du html mis en forme avec css
<slimTN> euh +/-
<slimTN> juste na3ref fel css
<slimTN> el
<slimTN> .blabla wel #blabal
<slimTN> avec leur
<slimTN> parameter walla cheyetsaméw
<slimTN> :D
<bemawi> slimTN: je ne suis pas .tn
<bemawi> je suis .fr ;) donc, quand tu écris en arabe, je ne comprends pas.
<slimTN> ah loool
<slimTN> ma faute :D
<slimTN> é j'ai dis
<slimTN> chuis débutant (je souviens de .truc et #truc pour les balises
<slimTN> é klk parametre {}
<slimTN> sétout
<bemawi> ^^
<slimTN> ps:
<slimTN> http://bemawi.com/outils/css/vire_barre_gauche_google.css
<slimTN> Si comme moi, vous avez un petit écran de 1024px de large,
<slimTN> s
<slimTN> ya un blém
<slimTN> d'encodage
<bemawi> bha, utf8
<slimTN> fausse alerte
<slimTN> seulement avec mon ff4
<bemawi> slimTN: tu veux virer la barre de gauche ?
<slimTN> nn juste chuis en train de
<slimTN> euh regardé ton espace perso ^^
<bemawi> ok
<slimTN> sinn bemawi
<bemawi> n'empeche, ça m'apporte 30 visiteurs par mois cette astuce
<slimTN> sé koi ton domaine d'activité :D
<slimTN> lool
<bemawi> veileur de nuit en hottellerie
<bemawi> mmm
<bemawi> veilleur de nuit en hotellerie
<bemawi> c'est mieux sans les fautes
<slimTN> aaa3
<bemawi> aprés, loisirs
<slimTN> nn tkt po au fautes
<bemawi> > faire du html/css
<slimTN> déjà je suis nul en français
<bemawi> > coder avec du php
<slimTN> coool
<slimTN> c'est ce que je cherche
<slimTN> besoin d'aide
<slimTN> :D
<bemawi> > et mumuse avec serveur sous debian
<slimTN> mumuse ?
<bemawi> > et install de kubuntu à des noob
<slimTN> En français facile sa done quoi
<bemawi> mumuse : amuser
<slimTN> ah ok :)
<slimTN> é pk la Kubuntu ?
<bemawi> mumuse est de type langage infantilisant
<bemawi> bha, je suis kdiste
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> KDE rocks
<Neo31> ^^
<slimTN> aaaaaa3
<slimTN> tu me rappelle
<slimTN> rcdiste
<slimTN> looooooooooooooooooooool
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> RCD rocks :p ^^
<slimTN> +11 Neo31 :p
<bemawi> disons que c'est aussi pour les noobs, windows s'approche de plus en plus de kde
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> +7 slimTN ;)
<Neo31> hhh
<slimTN> loool
<slimTN> sinn bemawi
<slimTN> mon projet
<slimTN> sé
<slimTN> plutôt
<slimTN> mon espace perso
<slimTN> je le veux
<slimTN> exactement
<slimTN> comme
<slimTN> omgubuntu.co.uk/bash
<slimTN> sous forme de
<slimTN> euh c'est comme un cli koi
<slimTN> (chuis un CLIste btw ;) )
<bemawi> pas compris
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> cli c mieu ke gnome
<Neo31> et kde c mieux ke gnome aussi
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> gnome jey fel wost, bayna bayn
<Neo31> la ja la hedha la hedha :p
<slimTN> bemawi, regarde ce site
<slimTN> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/
<bemawi> slimTN: là, je peux décrocher n'importe quand, donc, si je passe en away, faudra repasser plus tard
<bemawi> slimTN: je suis dessu
<Neo31> momken ca change avec gnome 3 who knows
<bemawi> mais je ne comprends pas ta demande
<slimTN> je veux créer un site
<slimTN> comme sa
<slimTN> pk po un cms
<slimTN> k'on distrubu son code source
 * Neo31 part
<slimTN> comme wp ou joumla
<slimTN> joomla*
<slimTN> @++ Neo31
<Neo31> slimTN, inzil 3al frameworks php ou ruby on rails
<bemawi> par comme ça tu entends quoi ?
<bemawi> > design
<bemawi> > contenu
<bemawi> > la manière dont le contenu est généré
<slimTN> euh
<slimTN> c'est comme
<slimTN> CTRL+ALT+F1 dans
<slimTN> linux
<bemawi> --'
<slimTN> le faite d'ecrire une commande et apuié sur entré
<slimTN> pour avoir la réponse :D
<bemawi> je ne comprends pas la demande
<oix> slimTN, si tu veux MON avis, bash c'est mieux que Gnome, KDE, Xfce & co (je n'ai pas lu ce qu'il y a avant mais c'est juste pour m'introduire au sujet :p )
<bemawi> slimTN: on parle bien de ça : http://mtb.bemawi.com/3.png ?
<slimTN> Ui ce site
<slimTN> mé sa version /bash
<slimTN> tu la consulté ?
<bemawi> cligne des yeux
<slimTN> oix, je veux créer un espace perso comme sa
<bemawi> je suis sur /bash
<slimTN> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/
<slimTN> Et bemawi  qu'en pensé vous ?
<slimTN> le faitede lir un article avec
<slimTN> cat
<bemawi> slimTN: on parle bien de ça : http://mtb.bemawi.com/4.png ?
<bemawi> là, j'ai pris mon écran complet
<slimTN> nn
<slimTN> de sa
<slimTN> att
<slimTN> bemawi,
<slimTN> regarde
<slimTN> http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/7273/capture2zb.png
<slimTN> plutôt
<slimTN> http://imageshack.us/f/861/capture2zb.png/
<oix> slimTN, demande à OMGUbuntu sur Twitter
<bemawi> bizzare, on a la même url, mais pas la même chose
<bemawi> slimTN: et tu veux un truc du genre pour ton site ?
<slimTN> fo être un tunisien pour profité de la vie
<slimTN> (je sé je troole
<slimTN> je plaisente
<slimTN> é sa na po de sens :D
<bemawi> ( slimTN en france, on a toujours tué nos dirigeant car ils avaient trop de pouvoir, et ce, pour au final remettre ces même pouvoir à une autres personne)
<bemawi> bref, on n'a pas evoluer en mode démocratique
<bemawi> on stagne en mode empreure absolu
<bemawi> sinon
<bemawi> pour ton site perso
<slimTN> bemawi,
<bemawi> tu veux le faire en imitant le comportemnt d'une console
<slimTN> sa sera plutôt un blog collectif
<slimTN> exactement bemawi
<bemawi> j'y go
<bemawi> je re plus tard
<slimTN> ok
<slimTN> any ubuntu-tn active user N
<slimTN> ?*
<bemawi> slimTN: re
<slimTN> bn re :)
<slimTN> alors
<bemawi> donc, le site ne fonctionne pas chez moi car par défaut, javascript est coupé
<slimTN> que pensez vous de l'idée déjà
<bemawi> et ce machin est en javascript
<slimTN> ui c'est du javascript
<slimTN> mais moi je préfère une alternative a javascript
<slimTN> déjà mon 1ér cour en ruby
<bemawi> l'alternative risque d'avoir quelques différent
<slimTN> je pense ruby zambi ou un truc du genre
<slimTN> ya une console ruby
<bemawi> genre, la souris sera capable de positionner le curseur
<bemawi> chose que sur une konsole on ne peut pas faire
<slimTN> es le html5 ne peux po généré le même effet ?
<bemawi> je ne sais pas
<bemawi> en l'état actuel de mes connaissances, non
<bemawi> mais je n'ai pas toute la connaissance du html5/css3
<slimTN> Sinn pour pouvoir faire
<slimTN> une
<slimTN> recherche siblé
<slimTN> comment s'appelle ce genre d'effet ? :D
<bemawi> je te dis comment je vois la conception du machin
<bemawi> en php
<bemawi> utilisation de session()
<bemawi> qui stockera pour un cookie la liste des commandes déjà tappée
<bemawi> et ce par un navigateur/cookirisé
<bemawi> ensuite, utilisation d'un input tye text
<bemawi> avec un form
<bemawi> chaque entré fera "rechargé" la page
<bemawi> cet page ayant été traité pour répondre à la question
<slimTN> sinn a la place de recharge mich fama el ajax même effet (ki twitter & fb ? )
<bemawi> --' le javascript jamais tu mettras tant que le site ne fonctionnera pas sans
<bemawi> slimTN: une fois que ton site bash fonctionne sans javascript
<bemawi> tu pourras introduire le javascript en veillant à ce que celui ci ne soit pas "intrusif"
<bemawi> en gros, si je coupe javascript, le site dois rester utilisable
<slimTN> ui ui je comprends
<bemawi> je ne connais pas twiter ni fb
<slimTN> c'est juste qu'il recharge seulement des block
<slimTN> ss rechargé toute la page
<slimTN> ;)
<slimTN> li maintien la connexion entre le client et le serveur
<bemawi> si j'ai du tant cette nuit, je tenterais de faire le design et eut-etre coder quelques commande
<bemawi> du temps
<bemawi> slimTN: si on garde l'esprit ligne de commande, on peut se passer de base mysql
<slimTN> sa sera genial
<slimTN> on peut se passer de base mysql = ne pas utiliser une base sql ?
<bemawi> sudo nano /chemin/vers/article
<bemawi> slimTN: yep
<slimTN> :)
<slimTN> j'aime l'idée
<slimTN> é si sa marche
<bemawi> trouvé un fichier
<bemawi> locate name
<slimTN> on le distribu (comme joomla )
<slimTN> cat pour le lire
<bemawi> lire un article nano /chemin/article
<bemawi> bin
<slimTN> cd pour ce déplacer entre les cathégorie/date
<bemawi> cat pour moi, c'est pour coller des fichiers entre eux
<slimTN> bemawi, mé nn on le lit avec cat :p
<slimTN> xD
<bemawi> cat movie.avi.0* > movie.avi
<slimTN> mé aussi nano sé pour la modification
<slimTN> sinn sa sera mieux
<slimTN> vim :D
<bemawi> le soucis
<bemawi> c'est qu'imiter le comportement des logiciels tel que nano ou vim
<bemawi> il faut vraiment trouver les "commandes" basique qui ne font rien de plus
<slimTN> Ui absolument
<slimTN> comme cat :p
<slimTN> (même en terminal)
<slimTN> il affiche le fichier é retour
<slimTN> a la $
<slimTN> sé po comme un éditeur
<slimTN> k'il fo sortir du fichier
<bemawi> ha vi, cat sais le faire
<bemawi> sérieux, pour moi, cat ça collait des fichier entre eux
<slimTN> moi mé il lé affiche aussi :D
<bemawi> slimTN: http://bemawi.com/pi.php <= c'est que du html/css3, il n'y a pas de javascript
<bemawi> sinon
<bemawi> au lieu de sudo
<bemawi> utilisation de su
<bemawi> su user
<bemawi> demande du mot de passe
<bemawi> loguer
<bemawi> mm, mais dans ce cas, mieux faut envisager sql derrière
<slimTN> Ce genre d'idée que j'adore :D
<slimTN> nn bemawi ton pc a une bd ?
<bemawi> car si on a plusieurs utilisateur, faudrat gerer les droits d'ecriture
<bemawi> slimTN: oui et pas qu'une
<slimTN> On peut  utiliser les fichier(comme le .httacces & .httpssw)
<bemawi> il y a des sqlite, mysql
<slimTN> mmm oK
<slimTN> mais avants de pensé au commende
<slimTN> fo d'abord créer la relation
<slimTN> entre le navigateur & website
<bemawi> en tout cas, l'idée me plait, si je dégotte du temps
<bemawi> je poserais ça en concret
<bemawi> selon mon "idée" de base
<slimTN> Coool
<slimTN> o t'il un
<slimTN> ché po gestionaire de projet ?
<bemawi> et aprés, si ça te convient et concorde avec ce que tu penses
<slimTN> pour le travail ?
<slimTN> ah oK je vois
<slimTN> Dc moi aussi
<slimTN> je commencerai de ma part
<slimTN> élaboré mé klk idées
<slimTN> :D
<bemawi> j'en avais un
<bemawi> de suivis de projet
<bemawi> mais bon, je n'ai pas garder, je m'en sert jamais
<slimTN> xD
<ANIS> salam @ *
<biscraft> salut ANIS
<ANIS> ahla biscraft
<Chuck_> salam
<ANIS> salam ch
<ANIS> salam Chuck_
<Chuck_> Hey Anis
<ANIS> :)
<Chuck_> ça va?
<ANIS> hmd :) toi?
<Chuck_> Labes
<ANIS> t'as fini avec le logo?
<Chuck_> ué :P
<Chuck_> Enfin!
<ANIS> good for you :D
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  rentré de Kairouan?
<Chuck_> salut crack3r
<crack3r> salut Chuck_, *
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> yep MaWaLe I'm at home
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.201188059918842.43584.201182659919382&closeTheater=1
<biscraft> re
<nizarus> re biscraft
<Chuck_> Bonsoir nizarus, biscraft
<biscraft> ça était auj' nizarus
<biscraft> ?
<Neo31> bsr tlm
<Chuck_> Hey Neo31 ça va?
<Neo31> ahla
<Neo31> haw Chuck_ lenna houwa
<Neo31> btw Chuck_ , that nick sounds like tchuck
<Neo31> u should type it like this Shuck
<nizarus> yep magnifique
<Chuck_> ;)
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.201188059918842.43584.201182659919382&closeTheater=1
<biscraft> bcp de present dis donc
<Chuck_> hh Samedi soir
<nizarus> et oui surtout pour un samedi
<biscraft> tant mieux
<nizarus> vous n'avez pas des soucis de connection ?
<Neo31> not me nizarus
#ubuntu-tn 2011-05-08
<biscraft> non plus
<nizarus> chez moi c'est une cata :/
<nizarus> des pics puis une baisse de débit terrible
<biscraft> bonne nuit
<ANIS{Busy}> Neo31: Je travail sur le rapport, on considère CMS Drupal comme etant un atelier ou conf????
<Neo31> conf avec atelier
<Neo31> conf/atelier
<Neo31> :)
<ANIS{Busy}> lol
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> je c pa
<Neo31> c pas juste atelier
<ANIS{Busy}> pas grave.. 3andi sé3a milli kont injhammam féha taw sayé :p
<ANIS{Busy}> chbik médid idik hhhhhhhhhhh http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/AtomCellEvent1104/ISITCom-022
<ANIS{Busy}> :p
<Neo31> bach ki tti7 nol9fik ;)
<Neo31> hhh
<ANIS{Busy}> hhhhhh
<Elyes> Bonjour !
<Elyes> Y a-t-il quelqu'un ?
<Elyes> Ok, so ... is there any one ?
<oix-_-> Elyes, bonjour
<Elyes> Je vois que vous aussi habitez Paris !  ;)
<oix-_-> qui moi ?
<Elyes> Oui.
<oix-_-> nope, je suis au joli Nord de l'Afrique
<oix-_-> il se peut que ma connexion freenode passe par un serveur français, mais je ne suis pas en France :)
<Elyes> efectivement.
<Elyes> Tu es algérien alors . ^^
<oix-_-> Elyes, yes I do :)
<Elyes> Il paraît qu'il y a des manifestations aujourd'hui qui se préparent d'après Al Jazeera. Te trouves-tu à Alger ?
<Elyes> Hello crack3r !
<crack3r> hey Elyes :)
<oix-_-> Elyes, désolé si je met du temps à répondre, je suis en cours, oui je suis à Alger, mais je n'ai pas entendu parler de la marche, c'est fort possible, le centre de la ville est loin de là où je suis
<Elyes> Ouuups, désolé de te déranger ... ~~
<Elyes> Where are you from crack3r ?
<crack3r> Elyes, Tunisia :)
<Elyes> I also come from that beautiful country. Do you speak french ? :)
<crack3r> Yes I do
<oix-_-> Elyes, tout le monde parle français au Maghreb (sauf exception) :p vous êtes français(e) ?
<Elyes> Je sais, je sais ... ^^ Je suis Tunisien, mais réside en France (que voulez-vous, a-t-on des biliothèques de savoir aussi pleines là-bas ?); cependant, je reviens là-bas chaque été !
<crack3r> Elyes, tu viens d'ou de la Tunisie?
<Elyes> Je viens de Sousse et de Chebba, et toi ?
<crack3r> Elyes, sidibouzid
<Elyes> Tu habites là-bas, ou come moi tu réside à l'étranger ?
<slimTN> Elyes, nwasi m3ak ka3ba vodka ?
<slimTN> ki tji ? :D
<crack3r> Elyes, j'habit a tunis maintenant
<crack3r> j'ai meme pas un passeport :)
<crack3r> mdr slimTN
<Elyes> @slimTN ... ^^
<slimTN> coool
<slimTN> é ya le
<slimTN> black trux
<slimTN> truc Elyes
<slimTN> nsit chniya
<slimTN> crack3r, +1
<slimTN> éna zéda ma3andich passeport
<slimTN> sinn Elyes fin fi fr ?
<Elyes> Comment ça se passe actuellement là-bas ?
<slimTN> j'ai un ami fi lyon
<Elyes> Je suis à Paris ! ;)
<slimTN> r1 n'a changé
<slimTN> ltaw la to7na wla ta7 el7it eli nant7ou fih 3anna 4 mois :D
<Elyes> Ca doit être bien de l'avoir vécue, la Révolution. Mais ça n'a pas l'aird'avoirfini, il faut encore qu'on se batte ! ;)
<slimTN> nn Elyes ils nous prends pour des pions
<slimTN> sa suffit faut attendre maintenant
<slimTN> sinn sé nous lé perdons :/
<Elyes> C'est vrai . Mais que penses-tu de ce qu'a dit Rajhi ?
<slimTN> euh sé une grande merde
<slimTN> je sais po a vrai dire Elyes
<slimTN> sé pour sa j'ai dis fo atteNdre
<Elyes> On verra bien lors des élections. En tout cas, si le peuple choisit un parti, c'est qu'il le veut, quelqu'il soit !
<slimTN> Elyes, notre blém sé ke 10kpeople
<slimTN> 10mpeople*
<slimTN> y7ebou 100 parti
<slimTN> chak 100k
<slimTN> y9oulou na7na es7a7
<slimTN> wna7na kol chay
<slimTN> nal3eb walla n7arem
<slimTN> Dc ta r1 vue :/
<slimTN> sinn Elyes  a la place du vodka
<slimTN> tjibi une jack daniels ???
<slimTN> plz plz plz plz
<Elyes> ^^
<slimTN> Coooooooooooooooool
<Elyes> Vous participez aux réunions Ubuntu en Tunisie ?
<slimTN> ya dé réunions men aslou --'
<slimTN> lu all
<slimTN> je cherche un
<slimTN> media (audio) player
<slimTN> CLI
<slimTN> je l'ai télécharger avants
<slimTN> mé nsit esmou
<slimTN> cc bemawi machour nizarus zied
<Neo31> cmux peut etre slimTN
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> jarrab w 9olli
<slimTN> ui ui
<slimTN> sété lui
<slimTN> thx neo
<Neo31> ping slimTN
<slimTN> wa3 Neo31
<slimTN> ui avéka thx
<slimTN> :)))
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2012-04-30
<YoBoY> bonjour
<YoBoY> j'ai un mail en modération sur la liste de discussion de la documentation francophone pour un salon "MedAfrica" pour nous inviter à venir les voir, avant que je ne rejete ça (vu que c'est pas sur la bonne liste :) ) certains peuvent m'en dire plus ? ça interresse ubuntu-tn ? vous y allez peut être déjà ? ^^"
<elacheche_anis> YoBoY, bienvenue :D
<YoBoY> merci elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> T'es membre de quel LoCo?? :)
<YoBoY> ubuntu-fr
<elacheche_anis> Great :D Enchanté :) Ici c'est plus calme que #ubuntu-fr.. nous n'avons pas trop d'activité.. Les gens aiment plus FB :@
<YoBoY> d'ailleurs ma question de ce matin vu que tu viens d'arriver :)
<YoBoY> j'ai un mail en modération sur la liste de discussion de la documentation francophone pour un salon "MedAfrica" pour nous inviter à venir les voir, avant que je ne rejete ça (vu que c'est pas sur la bonne liste :) ) certains peuvent m'en dire plus ? ça interresse ubuntu-tn ? vous y allez peut être déjà ? ^^"
<YoBoY> oui, #ubuntu-fr c'est que du support, j'y suis mais j'y parle quasi pas ^^"
<YoBoY> et puis FB… arg :D
<YoBoY> c'est un mal nécesairre
<YoBoY> nécessaire
<elacheche_anis> un Salon MedAfriva!!! STP est ce que tu me passe un lien de l'archive de la ML??
<YoBoY> comme je le dis c'est en modération, et vu que ça ne concerne pas la liste, je vais devoir le rejeter :] je regarde si je peux en faire autre chose
<elacheche_anis> ok..
<YoBoY> http://www.medafrica-education.tn/ << c'est ça, en fait dans le mail il y a juste l'affiche
<elacheche_anis> .tn !!! X)
<elacheche_anis> ils vous invitent en tant que ubuntu-fr d'être présent et représenter ubutnu c'est ça!?
<YoBoY> ha quoique, file ton mail en pv je te fwd le courrier qu'on a reçu :)
<YoBoY> j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi on a reçu ce mail (spam, pub, autre…)
<YoBoY> mais ntre politique pour les invitations hors frontières françaises c'est de fwd sur les loco sur place
<YoBoY> vu que l'événement est cette semaine le terme "invitation" est très surfait toute façon ^^"
<YoBoY> elacheche_anis: mail ?
<elacheche_anis> Désolé pour le retard YoBoY, mon patron était à coté de moi X)
<YoBoY> haaaaannnnn t'es sur IRC et au boulot en même temps ? :D
<YoBoY> c'est fait
<YoBoY> et sinon comment se débrouille la LoCo tunisienne ?
<elacheche_anis> LoooL... oui j'utilise plusieurs projets open source et irc m'aide à trouvé des solutions ;)
<elacheche_anis> Pour ubuntu-tn on est entrain de developper notre siteweb(enfin) X) il sera en ligne dans quelques jours..
<YoBoY> cool :)
<YoBoY> c'est sur que le wiki.ubuntu.com ça dépanne, mais ça ne remplace pas un site web type blog et un peu plus
<elacheche_anis> Oui.. T'as raison..
<elacheche_anis> Le mail est bien reçu(entant que spam lool).. Thx YoBoY :)
<YoBoY> genre mon adresse @ubuntu-fr.org est un spam :D
<elacheche_anis> lool..
<YoBoY> tiens c'est marrant, on a très peu de visiteurs identifiés comme tunisien sur la doc et le forum d'ubuntu-fr.org, vous préférez le support en anglais ou vous avez d'autres sources de support ?
<YoBoY> (ou peut être que c'est la géolocalisation qui a du mal avec la tunisie ^^")
<elacheche_anis> c'est la 3éme X)
<elacheche_anis> ubuntu-fr.org est notre site de référence pour la documentation..
<elacheche_anis> YoBoY, tu connais pas par hazard un bon alternatif libre de TFS?
<YoBoY> tfs ?
<elacheche_anis> M$ Team Foundation Server
<YoBoY> ça me parraissait bizarre oui que la Tunisie ait pas au moins autant de visiteur que… la Grande Bretagne ^^"
<elacheche_anis> X)
<YoBoY> genre quelque chose comme trac ou redmine ?
<YoBoY> tout dépend des fonctions de tfs dont tu ne peux pas te passer
<elacheche_anis> C'est un "Agile Project Management Tools" l'atout de TFS sont les graphes et les statistiques.. J'essaie de trouvé un bon alternatif pour ce débarrassée de WinBug Server
<YoBoY> pour les graphes et stats "toutes faites" c'est pas évident de trouver ça dans le libre, mais jète un œeil à redmine éventuellement
<bemawi> elacheche_anis: http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-team-foundation-server/ si ça peut aider
<elacheche_anis> Thx bemawi :D j'ai déjà cherché là bas :) voilà un lien qui peut être utile: http://www.agile-tools.net/
<bemawi> :)
<DJ-KandY> Salem :)
<neo31> salam
<neo31> DJ-KandY
<DJ-KandY> ça va ?
<neo31> we et toi ?
<DJ-KandY> 7mdlh :)
<DJ-KandY> walahi hani 9a3ed n7adher lel event elli bich na3emlou fi mon lycée :)
<neo31> humm
<neo31> t'es qui DJ-KandY ?
<DJ-KandY> privé :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-01
<DelphiWorld> bon soir
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: salam Omar!
<DelphiWorld> heh elacheche_anis
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<DelphiWorld> how are you EgyParadox ?
<EgyParadox> bien
<EgyParadox> et toi?
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys :D
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: good alhamdoulillah :)
<DelphiWorld> missing Egypt:P
<EgyParadox> haha
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: maybe you allready know, elacheche_anis is very sad as us :(
<EgyParadox> why??
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tel him
<elacheche_anis> Euuuuuh, I'm lost here.. DelphiWorld you tell me why X)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: LOL ! Picturs
<elacheche_anis> Yeah.. I forget about that.. I already said that I hate you DelphiWorld & EgyParadox because you havent share pics :p :p :p :p
<EgyParadox> haha
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: Waekeup sleepy DUDE
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, you'll pay for that when we meet one day :p :p
<EgyParadox> haha
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: you're invited when i come to tunisy to meet Tux-Tn & elacheche_anis :P
<EgyParadox> really?
<elacheche_anis> Yeah why not!! :D
<DelphiWorld> yes EgyParadox
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: but you should be a radiophonist like i am
<elacheche_anis> What do you mean DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: do you know hamateur radio ?
<elacheche_anis> nope X)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis, EgyParadox, Tux-Tn: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ham%20radio
<DelphiWorld> reBienvenue neo31 !
<geekette86> good morning  guys
<neo31> ahla DelphiWorld
<neo31> how are you ?
<DelphiWorld> alhamdoulillah;)
<DelphiWorld> you?
<elacheche_anis> Hey geekette86 & neo31  :D :D
<neo31> i'm fine :)
<geekette86> xD
<neo31> ha elacheche_anis
<neo31> fasi3 ma ti5dimch ?
<elacheche_anis> C'est le 1 Mai neo31 !!!!
<geekette86> loooool
<DelphiWorld> neo31, elacheche_anis ecouté mes frères
<geekette86> elacheche_anis, taffi dhaw
<neo31> oui DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ham%20radio
<neo31> kan tu vien en tunisie DelphiWorld ?
<elacheche_anis> hhhhh geekette86, oui DelphiWorld :D
<DelphiWorld> aprandre un peux sur le radio amateur
<geekette86> haw bjenbi men bere7 w houwa y9olli mata9rech ghodwa
<elacheche_anis> je trouve que des information à propos le terme Ham Radio DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> neo31: on peux être a jour a traver la radio. l'air. pas de téléphone. pas d'internet
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: googlé radio amateur
<DelphiWorld> neo31: votre nom svp ?
<elacheche_anis> lool geekette86, press RESET ;)
<neo31> euh
<geekette86> xxxxDDDD
<neo31> 1mn ke je lanche gnome-audio-applet
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, son nom est Ahmed.. excuse lui il n'as pas reboot depuis une année :p
<DelphiWorld> hahaha
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: par example, vous: on peux dir que votre nom c'est elacheche anis
<DelphiWorld> E A alore
<neo31> gnome-sound-applet
<neo31> dsl
<neo31> lol elacheche_anis
<DelphiWorld> par example si vous êtes ici en algérie, tu vas prandre l'indicatif personal de monsieur anis, 7X0EA
<elacheche_anis> haha DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: et tu lance des appelles avec votre station radio, tu demande des contactes
 * geekette86 wanna kill neo31 
<DelphiWorld> et d'otre peux vous répondre avec l'indication de leur CallSign tel que le tien, 7X0EA
<neo31> donne un lien de la radio DelphiWorld ?
 * neo31 is dead
<geekette86> he pass it like an hour ago
 * neo31 is already dead
<DelphiWorld> neo31: pas une radio musical ou général, mais se qu'on appelle une radio amateur.
<DelphiWorld> neo31: http://www.ara-dz.org notre association du radio amateurism
<neo31> thanks
<DelphiWorld> neo31: alore tu peux être un membre de l'association tunisiaine du radio amateurism et on peux parlé a tracver l'aire
<elacheche_anis> re :)
<neo31> re
 * DelphiWorld re elacheche_anis ... SLAP :P
<neo31> le site a bien grandi DelphiWorld
<neo31> bo travail
<DelphiWorld> neo31: :)
<neo31> mais la je me suis un pe perdu je trouve pa le lien pour ecouter la radio
 * neo31 change le theme
<DelphiWorld> neo31: j'ai  dit que c'est pas une radio a écouté !
<DelphiWorld> LOL
<neo31> lol
<neo31> y avais une radio avant
<geekette86> loooool
<neo31> lool
<neo31> c pa le mm site
<neo31> je croyais que vous avez changer le site ke g vu avant
<DelphiWorld> neo31: non! ma radio c'est http://www.vobradio.org
<neo31> we c ca ce ke je voulais
<DelphiWorld> LOL
<neo31> dsl
<DelphiWorld> neo31: j'ai un problem dans mon debian c'est pour sa la radio n'est pas up encore:P
<neo31> ah le theme du site semble plus pro
<neo31> tu utilise surement un cms
<neo31> c'est joomla ?
<neo31> we
<neo31> :)
<neo31> :p
<DelphiWorld> neo31: oui
 * neo31 brb
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn !tux ! Tux-Tn !
 * neo31 back
 * DelphiWorld front neo31
 * neo31 is back
<DelphiWorld> neo31: please help me to get my sound card driver :(
<neo31> 99% of sound card works out of the box on linux DelphiWorld
<neo31> lspci|grep -i audio
<DelphiWorld> neo31: yes but my linux is totaly totaly stupid right now
<neo31> hh
<neo31> what distribution are you using ?
<DelphiWorld> neo31: Deb
<DelphiWorld> neo31: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<neo31> et l'interface graphique ?
<neo31> humm
<DelphiWorld> neo31: j'utilise que le cli
<DelphiWorld> neo31: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<neo31> euh
<neo31> je c pa comment faire pour activer l'audio depuis la cli
<DelphiWorld> neo31: just un kernel module a utilisé. je ponce que GNOME est active, on peux faire du VNC
<neo31> voir avec alsamixer
<neo31> F3 pour le playback
<neo31> F4 pour le micro
<DelphiWorld> neo31: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<neo31> et F5 pour tout
<neo31> alsamixer
<neo31> a l s a m i x e r
<DelphiWorld> LOL, neo31: root@localhost:~# al s am i x e r
<DelphiWorld> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<DelphiWorld> root@localhost:~#
<neo31> efface les espaces DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sale DUDE neo31 you can login and see it :P
<neo31> lool
<neo31> ok
 * DelphiWorld slaps neo31 around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> ou est tu elacheche_anis ;
<DelphiWorld> ;)
 * DelphiWorld love neo31
<neo31> euh je c pa
<neo31> il est parti qq part
<DelphiWorld> idhem: salam mehdi:)
<idhem> salut :)
<Tux-Tn> hey DelphiWorld ça va bien?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: non, je suis en prison avec mon debian
<Tux-Tn> donc tu l'as installé :D
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui mais j'ai un problem je voi pas les kernel modules!
<Tux-Tn> on régle ça tout à l'heure en ssh?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: pouvez vous svp pour remaitre mon debian en claire... il est totaleman perdu :(
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
<DelphiWorld> la radio est en pane ! POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF
<Tux-Tn> je fini ce que j'ai à faire et j'arrive
 * DelphiWorld slaps Tux-Tn around a bit with a large trout
<DJ-KandY> \o/
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<YoBoY> je quitte ici, bonne continuation la loco TN :)
<bmoez> salut *, je veux ouvrir une session (ex:lubuntu, fluxbox) depuis la console (tty1), comment?
<Tux-Tn> bmoez, t'as juste le tty quand tu boot?
<bmoez> j'ai une probleme de carte graphique (~ elle est en pane)
<Tux-Tn> re bmoez
<Tux-Tn> <bmoez> salut *, je veux ouvrir une session (ex:lubuntu, fluxbox) depuis la console (tty1), comment? <- Normalement si t'as aucune session Xorg de lancé tu fais tout simplement startx dans la console (tu ne dois pas être root)
<bmoez> oui, :)
<bmoez> mais, sans etre en root elle ne fonctionne pas
<Tux-Tn> ça te marque quoi comme erreur?
<Tux-Tn> tu ne dois pas lancer Xorg en tant que root c'est très déconseillé
<Tux-Tn> ou le contraire
<Tux-Tn> x)
<bmoez> je sais, mais seulement en root elle fonctionne
<bmoez> la probleme est que unity-2d fonctionne par defaut, et je n'ai pas arrivé a changer la session depuis le Terminal meme en utilisant par ex "gnome-shell --replace" ou "killall unity-2d-shell ....)
<bmoez> et si je tape "startlubuntu" ou "startfluxbox" j'ai la meme erreure "cannot open display" ou "variable Display not found"
<Tux-Tn> t'as quoi comme gestionnaire de connexion?
<bmoez> lightdm
<bmoez> je l'arrete par "sudo stop lightdm"
<Tux-Tn> et il te donne pas le choix de lancer fluxbox?
<Tux-Tn> et ps : lubuntu n'est pas un DE donc et les commandes startfluxbox et startlubuntu n'existent pas
<bmoez> j'ai ses commandes
<bmoez> et comme j'ai dit , xserver ne fonctionne pas en mode normale (peut etre a cause de la probleme de ma carte graphique)
<bmoez> et donc, je ne peux pas ouvrire lubuntu de puis lightdm
<elacheche_anis> ping geekette86
<elacheche_anis> geekette86, n'oublie pas de prendre des photos demain!!!!
<neo31> sure elacheche_anis
<Tux-Tn> ne mettez pas les photos sur facebook
<Tux-Tn> rms déteste ça
<Tux-Tn> et neo31 efra7 b ali :D
<geekette86> oui je sais Tux-Tn
<elacheche_anis> @all.. Good night guys :D
<oix> plop ^_^
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-02
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp, geekette86_ sallmouli 3la nizarus et RMS X(
<neo31> ahla ALAYA
<neo31> :)
<neo31> nice to c ya on irc
<fak_her> bonsoir tous le monde
<fak_her> 7afla salon
<neo31> bsr fak_her
<elacheche_anis> ping geekette86
<elacheche_anis> need you in private please
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-03
<Siphax>  
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Siphax> tu utilise mate sur quel distribution
<elacheche_anis> Ubuntu
<Siphax> ok
<Siphax> Arch
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Siphax> tu as des bugs avec compiz 0.9.7
<Siphax> ou 0.9.6
<elacheche_anis> J'ai déjà 0.9.5.. ça fait long temps que j'ai pas utiliser compiz(problème de temp libre pour la reconfig).. mais j'ai lu dans les wiki de mate que compiz fonctionne parfaitement avec emerald
<elacheche_anis> Siphax, elle est presque 2h de matin, je dois quitter, je travail à 8h.. terminerons notre discussion demain inchallah..
<Siphax> inchallah
<elacheche_anis> ping geekette86
<ounis> qui peut nous donner un feedback de la visite de RMS a Monastir ?
<elacheche_anis> Not me :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(
<elacheche_anis> peut être geekette86 peut le faire..
<AminosAmigos> Sbe7 il 5iiiiiiiiiir :D
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis 3andi souhel :p
<elacheche_anis> Go ahead
<elacheche_anis> ping AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> I am sorry  was away :/
<AminosAmigos> i am installing ubuntu on my friend's PC but it doesnt show me the duel boot option
<elacheche_anis> Il as WinBug 7 c'est ça!!!
<AminosAmigos> So i will have to partition his drive :/ any documentations(For Beginners)
<AminosAmigos> ui
<elacheche_anis> annule l'installation et reste ne mode live.. Ouvre gparted et vérifie avant si le disk est partitionné(des partitions avec des couleurs) ou pas(une seul partition gris).. Si oui c'est simple à terminer le reste sinon nous aurons un problème...
<AminosAmigos> 3andou partition wa7da fiha 500g kahaw
<elacheche_anis> gris walla blanche w contour en vert??
<elacheche_anis> Salam @ *
<elacheche_anis> ping AminosAmigos, geekette86
<fak_her> bonsoir anis
<AminosAmigos> pong :)
<elacheche_anis> bonsoir fak_her :)
<AminosAmigos> bonsoir @ all
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-04
<AminosAmigos> hi :)
<AminosAmigos> any one tried cinnamon ?
<AminosAmigos> good evening :)
<fak_her> good evening aminos
<AminosAmigos> how r u ?
<fak_her> not bad
<fak_her> u ?
<AminosAmigos> hamdulh
<AminosAmigos> i want to ask if anyone knows how to activate the scrolling with the mouse ?
<AminosAmigos> while surfing the net
<fak_her> aminos : do you mean you don't have the scrollbar on your browser ?
<AminosAmigos> nope
<fak_her> what is ur browser?
<AminosAmigos> On winbug :p when you press the middle button and move the mouse down or up it dows the sameas scrolling with the mouse wheel
<AminosAmigos> * same as
<fak_her> ahhh u want do the same thing on ubuntu ?
<AminosAmigos> if possible
<fak_her> what is ur browser ?
<AminosAmigos> moz
<fak_her> open ur browser
<fak_her> go to edition
<fak_her> advanced
<fak_her> navigation
<fak_her> and tick active or use the automatique scrolling
<fak_her> did u found it ? sorry cause my ff is french
<AminosAmigos> k
<fak_her> so ?
<AminosAmigos> YEp THANK YOU !!!
<fak_her> ;)
<AminosAmigos> By the way can you point me to references about How Live CD works ?
<AminosAmigos> cuz i could not find anything "easy" to understand :)
<fak_her> how install ubuntu with the live cd ?
<AminosAmigos> nope i mean the technology it self
<fak_her> i dont know, sorry
<AminosAmigos> OK no prob i ll keep looking
<geekette86> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-live-cd.htm
<AminosAmigos> thnx geekette86 :D
<geekette86> ur welcome hope it help
<fak_her> ;)
<geekette86> u wanna make live CD AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> I have Live Cd and usbs but i wanted to know how they work because it's really COOL :)
<geekette86> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<AminosAmigos> :o This one is much better :)
<geekette86> ;-)
<AminosAmigos> Thanks A LOT
<geekette86> ;-) ur welcome Bro
<DelphiWorld> hey ;)à
<DelphiWorld> ;)
<DelphiWorld> salut neo31 ;)
<DelphiWorld> ou est anis ;)
<DelphiWorld> neo31: Tu est La ?
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-05
<mezen> bonjour
<FaroukBF> hey
<mezen> bonjour FaroukBF
<FaroukBF> sa3id :)
<FaroukBF> tu as un problèm?
<mezen> j'ai une question oui mais je ne sais pas si tu peux m'aider
<FaroukBF> j'ai pas bcp d'expérience :/ i'll try
<mezen> j'ai un serveur apache2 mais je ne sais pas comment activer le php. à chaque fois que je pointe mon navigateur sur un fichier php, il me montre le code et non pas la page
<FaroukBF> hmm
<FaroukBF1> essaie le groupe facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<FaroukBF1> j'ai aucune idée. bonne chance :)
<mezen> ok merci
<mezen> mais je déteste face de bouc, je vais essayer de trouver la réponse sur les forums
<FaroukBF1> hhh comme tu veux mais il y a une bonne assistance dans le groupe
<mezen> facebook garde une trace sur internet, je n'aime pas le principe. je me suis d'ailleurs opposé qu'on log ce qui se passe dans ce salon
<AminosAmigos> Bjr :)
<mezen> bonjour
<AminosAmigos> Bjr
<mezen> salut
<AminosAmigos> slt
<mezen> mmm
<mezen> t'es un perroquet ?
<AminosAmigos> Oh no you figured my secret !
<mezen> ok so you want to switch to english
<AminosAmigos> yep that will be better :)
<mezen> and what's your secret dude ?
 * mezen thinks that AminosAmigos is an intrusion, he is not a ubuntu user, but a linuxmint user...
<AminosAmigos> Isn't mint originally Ubuntu ? (I am not saying i am not a ubuntu user :D )
<mezen> no mint is not ubuntu
<mezen> like ubuntu is not debian
<AminosAmigos> It's based on ubuntu :) that's what i mean
<mezen> all of them are based on apt so .deb (debian) packages
<mezen> debian is always kept as the main and huge database for .deb packages, ubuntu comes with unity desktop and mint with cinnamon which is a gnome2 fork of the old gnome-panel
<AminosAmigos> thanks for the info :D
<mezen> :)
<Tux-Tn> mezen is back \o/
<AminosAmigos> hey Tux-Tn /°
<Tux-Tn> o/ AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> o/ he was here half an hour ago i think
<mezen> Tux-Tn :)
<mezen> Tux-Tn, j'ai codé un traceur d'une variable en tcl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/969008/
<mezen> si ça t'interesse
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis@  ping
<elacheche_anis> pong AminosAmigos, désolé pour hier soir.. rawa7it r9adit direct.. :'(
<AminosAmigos> no prob :) how r u today ?
<chokri> salam
<elacheche_anis> Salam @ * :)
<chokri> elacheche_anis, wenek?
<elacheche_anis> hani
<chokri> koi 2 9?
<chokri> elacheche_anis, ija IM
<bmoez> elacheche_anis: est ce qu'il y a en ubuntu un paquet qui met le systeme s'execute dans le RAM comme en puppylinux? ou ça demande d'un grand travail?
<elacheche_anis> bmoez, comment comme puppy?
<bmoez> elacheche_anis: se charge ~toutalement dans le RAM, pour etre plus rapide
<elacheche_anis> WoooW.. Je sais pas si c'est possible pour Ubuntu, Ubuntu n'as pas la même taille que puppy :/
<elacheche_anis> peut être neo31 ou geekette86 ont une informations à propos de ça!
<bmoez> ok
<neo31> oui ca existe ca
<neo31> directement sur ram
<neo31> mais g oublier comment faire
<neo31> voir sur la documentation ubuntu
<neo31> je me rappel vu un doc laba
<geekette86> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<geekette86> voila
<neo31> voila
<neo31> :)
<bmoez> merci :)
<geekette86> ur welcome
<ounis> sale @ all
<ounis> salem*
<ounis> qui peut nous donner un feedback de l'event de RMS au Palais des sciences a Monastir?
<ounis> + plein de détails :)
<AminosAmigos> BSr :)
<ounis> ahla AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> ahla bik ounis  cv ?
<ounis> hamdoullah
<AminosAmigos> mgayna lila ? wink ya elacheche_anis  ?
<elacheche_anis> hani AminosAmigos :) ahla ounis
<elacheche_anis> 3léch mghayna AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> (mezelou 25mnts 3al telechargmnt 12.04 7adharli ro7ek :p ) + mafamech event 9rib ?
<elacheche_anis> ok AminosAmigos.. nope :p
<AminosAmigos> mouch 9olt mch nebdew ndourou 3al lyceeyet ? 7lowa rahi ilfekra :p
<ounis> elacheche_anis: salem
<ounis> sorry i was AFK
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, 39ab 3ém.. il 3ém ijjéy inchallah ;)
<AminosAmigos> just nfaker fik :p
<AminosAmigos> Are you ready ?
<Kpostroph> Neo31, ping
<neo31> pong Kpostroph
<neo31> 3arrif bi nafsik
<Kpostroph> Salam
<neo31> salam
<Kpostroph> I am connected from bristol
<neo31> ahh
<Kpostroph> Guess who i am
<neo31> bristol?
<neo31> humm
<Kpostroph> Yes
<neo31> bristol US or UK ?
<neo31> humm
<neo31> let me guess
<neo31> qusay!?
<Kpostroph> Bristol HS
<Kpostroph> Wrong answer
<neo31> humm
<neo31> Kate ?
<Kpostroph> Nope
<Kpostroph> Hey Golden! What's up?
<Kpostroph> Geekette86, ping!
<geekette86> pong, Kpostroph
<Kpostroph> Just pass to say hi! Tunisian ubuntu users
<geekette86> thx hi
<Kpostroph> Tell me about the rms conference
<AminosAmigos> Kpostroph@  you can find the videos on youtube
<Kpostroph> Good
<neo31> I didn't attend to any cms conference Kpostroph
<Kpostroph> I want to get some information about the team
<neo31> The Tunisian football team?
<Kpostroph> Neo31, i mean Rms
<neo31> humm
<Kpostroph> Ubuntu tunisian team
<neo31> cms ?
<neo31> ah ok
<Kpostroph> ;)
<neo31> Ubuntu Tunisian Team !
<neo31> I heard they have a channel that you can find on irc
<neo31> humm
<neo31> i think it's on freenode server
<Kpostroph> I will see
<neo31> good luck
<neo31> I'm here if I could help with anything else
<neo31> I am still tunisian
<neo31> and I could ask some friends for more information just in case u need it ;)
<AminosAmigos> Am i in the wrong channel ?!
 * neo31 : This is TV7 channel live!
<Kpostroph> Nice, i just upgrate to ubuntu 12.04 but it has some bugs to fix, you should help ubuntu users
<geekette86> *upgrade
<Kpostroph> Thx geekette86 you should fix bugs not mistakes
<neo31> Kpostroph = bug
<neo31> we should fix Kpostroph
<Kpostroph> You don't
<geekette86> looooooooool
<geekette86> actually if you assist us
<geekette86> in release
<geekette86> party
<Kpostroph> I do
<geekette86> we will try fix bugs
<geekette86> *to
<elacheche_anis> neo31, geekette86, Kpostroph see you tomorrow guys.. GN
<geekette86> Ya ISSAM ya ISSAM
<geekette86> GN elacheche_anis
<neo31> gn elacheche_anis
<neo31> Zrouga
<Kpostroph> There is a lot of bugs about HUD you shoult fix it
<geekette86> yep i know
<geekette86> mella t9oul nechriw cortex A9
<Kpostroph> ???
<Kpostroph> Goldenscorp, ping
<AminosAmigos> anis Left ?
<neo31> anis bsall
<neo31> mcha dodo
<mezen> neo31,
<mezen> salut :))
<neo31> aywann
<neo31> ca va ?
<neo31> kif el 7al ech hal ghiba mezen ?
<mezen> lol
<mezen> je viens de temps en temps
<neo31> ah
<mezen> tu m'as manqué en fait
<mezen> :))
<neo31> haya koi 2 9 ?
<mezen> boulot comme dab
<mezen> et toi ?
<neo31> hum
<neo31> pas grande chose tnajam t9oul com dab aussi :p
<neo31> humm
<mezen> :))
<neo31> ti5dim en france wala rawa7t ?
<mezen> france always
<neo31> ouki
<mezen> i cant return back now
<mezen> i have much things to fix before i can settle officially in tunisia
<AminosAmigos> good night @*
<mezen> bonne nuit amigos
<chokri> bonsoir tout le monde
<chokri> Goldenscorp, ping
<mezen> bonne nuit ici et à demain
#ubuntu-tn 2012-05-06
<AminosAmigos> hello :)
<FaroukBF> hi :)
<AminosAmigos> how r u ?
<FaroukBF> i m good thanx. u?
<AminosAmigos> not bad :)
<AminosAmigos> did you try 12.04 ?
<FaroukBF> oh yeah of course :) and i like it
<AminosAmigos> yep it's the best one yet :D
<FaroukBF> do u hav a problem with it?
<AminosAmigos> nope not yet (Live usb )
<FaroukBF> ah good. then check your hardware if it works properly. take a tour, have a look at the new features and enjoy :)
<AminosAmigos> cinnamon works great with it too ! :)
<FaroukBF> cinnamon? i dont know it :/ anyway good for u
<Tux-Tn> a gnome2 fork
<Tux-Tn> a kind of
<FaroukBF> ahh thats why. i didnt use gnome yet
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  salut
<elacheche_anis> salut AminosAmigos & @ *
<AminosAmigos> aya dispo ?
<AminosAmigos> haw live ena taw mil flash
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis, te5dem b Gnome inti ?
<elacheche_anis> AminosAmigos, nikhdim bil MATE, c'est le fork de Gnome2
<elacheche_anis> ok AminosAmigos passe moi les coordonnée en pm
<Siphax> ubuntu 12.04 + mate 1.2.0 + compiz 0.8.8
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3iFtQf-hsE
<elacheche_anis> Great :)
<elacheche_anis> So mate 1.2.0 support compiz :)
<elacheche_anis> thx Siphax
<Siphax>  Great :)
<AminosAmigos> elacheche_anis,  ?
<elacheche_anis> oui
<mezen> bonjour
<FaroukBF> hi
<mezen> FaroukBF, salam
<mezen> ça va bien ?
<FaroukBF> not good not bad. toi?
<mezen> ça roule
<FaroukBF> aya bahi. tu as un probléme?
<mezen> tu vas me dire de m'adresser au groupe ubuntu.tn sur facebook ? :D
<mezen> non, j'ai déjà eu ma part hier
<FaroukBF> lol
<mezen> je me suis déjà préparé à la réponse :D
<FaroukBF> ech tana3mil l jma3a elli yefhmou fil ubuntu maconnectouch fi hal salon 9liiil barcha :/
<FaroukBF> aya bahi
<mezen> c'est que ne9es bnet
<mezen> va falloir tjibou bnet bech el twensa tconnecti lehna
<mezen> lol
<FaroukBF> hhh yap c'est ça :)
<mezen> chey7a...
<FaroukBF> le desert
<mezen> lkollou mel nahdha
<FaroukBF> mina a7na m5a5na msakkra :/ w nsadd9ou kol wa7ed ya7ki b rabbi
<mezen> el cha3b jahel ya FaroukBF
<mezen> no9sed laghlabiyya
<mezen> nous ne pouvons pas changer les mentalités, c'est absurde
<FaroukBF> hhh chkounhom laghlabiya. c'est ça toujours on parle ils ont fait, ils ont dit, ils ont bruler
<mezen> et tant qu'on n'est pas prêt d'accepter les différences des autres, bch no93dou hakkeka pour longtemps
<FaroukBF> il nommer les coupables pour les persécuter
<FaroukBF> oui je suis d'accord
<mezen> FaroukBF, laghlabiyya elli votew el nahdha... l3abdou lellah kif sa7bi w khouya w baba w jari w etc
<FaroukBF> :/
<mezen> je connais barcha mel entourage
<mezen> et même ici en france
<FaroukBF> hey ya5i l systeme fil france 2 partie seulement mahou?
<mezen> elli t9ollou 3lech, y9ollek 3bed t5af rabbi. w 7ad ma yest7a9 w hedhom trabtou fel 7abs
<mezen> FaroukBF, non plusieurs partis
<mezen> ya3mlou premier tour de votes : les deux premiers yet3addew lel second tour de vote
<mezen> w ye5tarou binethom
<mezen> ça permet lelli vota un parti ma wselch lel second tour bech ya3ti sa voix el l'un des deux partis du second tour
<FaroukBF> ma39oul c' est bien. anyway elli kont t9oul fih s7i7
<mezen> chuis pas d'accord avec eux
<FaroukBF> pour quoi?
<mezen> eux = ennes elli votet el nahdha
<mezen> khater hak tchouf el 7al fi tounes taw
<mezen> on est resté dans le piège de la religion
<mezen> autrement dit le piège de la mentalité des gens qui se nomment religieux
<mezen> el ba9i el kol wallew koffar
<mezen> donc discrimination sous prétexte de la légitimité accordée par le vote du peuple tunisien
<FaroukBF> il faut séparer la relgion de la politique. kol 7aja fi blassitha
<mezen> ne9sin tahmich a7na, w ne9sin tafr9a w ta9sim
<FaroukBF> la zid rahom chaddou 8adika w matchofhomch 5alss
<mezen> normalement, hedhom les religieux ykounou la3bed el akther tolérants et compréhensifs et les moins incitants à la haine et à la discrimination et aux appels à la violence mais ce que l'on voit c'est tout à fait le contraire
<mezen> on voit le contraire aujourd'hui et ceux là nuisent à l'image de l'islam partout dans le monde
<FaroukBF> sous prétexte de le défendre :/
<mezen> on défend ses idées en convaincant les autres pas en les obligeant à les admettre
<mezen> ils n'ont rien compris
<FaroukBF> lé maynajmouch alors bessif
<mezen> malheureusement oui
<mezen> et el nahdha profite
<mezen> ken la3bed hedhom ta3tihom le droit bech ya3mlou 7ezb, hataw el nahdha tal9aha fel 20% pas fel 40%
<FaroukBF> c'est comme l'europe avant la renaissance :/ on a la totale confiance n'importe qui prétend avoir peur du Dieux
<mezen> +1 FaroukBF
<mezen> wa5arna eb 500 3am ltéli
<FaroukBF> tu sais..
<FaroukBF> some days earlier at classe, prof warrelna carte des maladies à cause du mariage consanguin 3raftou?
<mezen> oui
<mezen> maw yjib el mhabbel
<FaroukBF> hhh yeah. sur la catre de la tunisie des taux incroyblement élevés t9oul hal taw3iya wil 9raya lkol fin mchet :/
<FaroukBF> mazelna fi hak l wa9t mta3 l jahiliya
<mezen> donc ça confirme bien elli 9oltou 9bila
<mezen> <mezen> el cha3b jahel ya FaroukBF
<FaroukBF> hana tanchoufou fil election ejjaya t3allemnach 7aja
<FaroukBF> t'es de sousse?
<mezen> nn
<FaroukBF> 3amlin release party l youm fi sousse ://
<mezen> dhaherli sarkozy 5sar
<mezen> ah ok
<FaroukBF> wallahi manich ntabba3 faha les infos fil période mta3 l 9raya. mé je pense sma3t bech ye5ser. yzzih :)
<FaroukBF> je dois partir. bye mezen and try to be here to give help ;)
<mezen> ok :))
<mezen> à la prochaine FaroukBF
<aminos> Bsr :)
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> sava ?
<Tux-Tn> hey DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: ;)
<Tux-Tn> ça va?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: oui... nje suis déja en combat avec un firewall ;)
<Tux-Tn> haha
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: netscreen
<Tux-Tn> c'est pas vieu comme firewall?
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: un peux, mais super
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: c'est Juniper
<Tux-Tn> oui je connais
<DelphiWorld> tré util ;)
<elacheche_anis> Salam DelphiWorld & Tux-Tn & *
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ;)
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, ahla :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Tux-Tn> elacheche_anis, 9abelt rms?
<elacheche_anis> Non :'( :'( :'( nikhdim :'(
<Tux-Tn> la prochaine fois alors ^^
<Tux-Tn> il revient en octobre
<elacheche_anis> Great :) :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-04-29
<guest4> hello
<guest4> i need some help
<guest4> please!!!
<guest6> bonsoir
<guest6> j'ai besoin d'aide svp
<guest6> anyone can help me please?
<guest6> hellooo
<elacheche_anis> Hey guest6
<guest6> hey
<elacheche_anis> How can I help
<guest6> i talked to you this after noon on fb i'm the guy with the issues about logging in as administrator
<guest6> when i'm trying to log in i only got a black screen
<elacheche_anis> use TTY and try to reinstall the DE!
<elacheche_anis> Or try to install a new one → MATE or LXDE
<guest6> ok gonna try it
<guest6> so i logged in on LXDE now how could i fix the problem ??
<elacheche_anis> purge unity &/or gnome and re-install them
<elacheche_anis> the problem is in Gnome and Unity
<elacheche_anis> Emm hold on
<elacheche_anis> I think that purging them will cause a crash :/ because there is a big number of packages that are related to those two DEs
<guest6> actually i noticed that i had after installing ubuntu tweak and unity tweak so i'lluninstall them first
<elacheche_anis> Why you don't chose a new DE :p LXDE is a great one :p → Personally I <3 The MATE
<guest6> may be but i need first to find out why igot these issues :)
<elacheche_anis> guest6, Good luck founding that :p I can't help.. I just used the first version of Unity for 2 weeks, and the same for the first version of Gnome 3..
<guest6> i really don't like unity, i'm using gnome i'll give MATE a try ... and thanks for help
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-01
<guest5> salut
<guest5> i have a probléme white musique she's don't work in ubuntu help !
<guest5> and thank you
<guest6> salut
<guest6> ok
<guest6> cé khalid
<elacheche_anis> ping guest6, t'es Khaled?
<guest6> oui
<guest6> je ta dit
<guest6> que le
<guest6> 3 eme
<guest6> et
<elacheche_anis> Alors on commence dès le début. Tu ecrit tout tes problèmes et après je te répond point par point ok??
<elacheche_anis> att
<guest6> ok
<elacheche_anis> Ecrit tout tes problème et après je te répond point par point, ça sera mieux
<elacheche_anis> :)
<guest6> att
<guest6> 1 ere Synchronizing Thunderbird e-mail avec Dropbox je veut dir
<guest6> avec sa
<guest6> si jamé
<guest6> j'ai eu ou
<guest6> j'ai formater
<guest6> att dsl jai eu une inssidant
<guest6> ou formater le pc
<guest6> je peut récupiré tous les
<guest6> données
<guest6> =contacte
<guest6> de clint etc ..
<guest6> ta compris ?
<guest6> att je re
<elacheche_anis> tu termine les 4 points ou tu veux qu'on discute le point num 1 avant?
<guest6> re
<guest6> oui
<guest6> débuter avec la 1 ere
<guest6> tu es la !
<elacheche_anis> Ok, alors, concernant les mails t'as pas besoin de faire des backups, car les mails sont dans tout les cas sauvegarder dans le SERVEUR mail, alors coté client t'as pas besoin de pensé à sauvegarder les mails, mais tu veux peut être sauvegarder les préférence et les filtres de chaque personnes, dans ce cas tu dois sauvegarder the dossier .thundrbird qui est sous le home de chaque user
<guest6> le chemaints , déja fait par un ami mai il ma pas dénnée la métode
<guest6> je pense que sa et un dossier caheir
<guest6> si tu cope le dossier thunbirde dans un autre pc tu resoit automatiquement tous les mails et les données a nouveau
<guest6> j'ai bien aimé lidai de
<guest6> si ta retrouvé ce dossier tu doit copier che toi
<guest6> moi j'ai proposé que drop box fait sa a ma plasse
<guest6> et tous au automatique u_0 tu voi
<guest6> mai comment fair sous ubuntu je sais pas car je sais méme pa
<guest6> ou ce trouve le dossier de thunbierberd
<elacheche_anis> oui c'est ça.. oui le dossier est cacher c'est pourquoi le nom du dossier comment par un point "." sous linux pour rendre un dossier cacher il suffit de le renommé et l'ajouter un point au debut
<guest6> ah ok
<guest6> sa veut dir quoi cette commadn :
<guest6> cd ~/.thunderbird/VOTREREPERTOIRE.default/ImapMail/mail.VOTREDOMAINE.ch  mv msgFilterRules.dat ~/Ubuntu\ One/email  ln -s ~/Ubuntu\ One/email/msgFilterRules.dat .
<guest6> !
<elacheche_anis> Att guest6 je t'explique
<elacheche_anis> avant de t'expliquer la commande ouvre ton dossier personnel sous Ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> guest6, c'est fait?
<guest6> dosssier personel
<guest6> et
<guest6> apré
<guest6> att
<elacheche_anis> Ok.. Ce dossier personnel à le chemain suivant→ /home/khaled  par example.. aussi sous linux en peut ecrire ~ pour dire qu'on par du dossier personnel, alors si tu ouvre un Terminal et tu ecrit 'ls ~' tu aura le contenu de ton dossier personnel, pour résumer → ~ = /home/xxx/ = dossier personnel, jusqu'à là tout va bien pour toi?
<elacheche_anis> ping guest6
<guest6> att
<elacheche_anis> guest6, t'as jamais utilise la ligne du commande ??
<guest6> nn je sais mai je travail
<guest6> avec mode graphique
<guest6> j"ai oulblie
<guest6> la command de
<guest6> connetre ou je me trouve
<guest6> !
<guest6> help hhh
<elacheche_anis> pwd
<guest6> ok att
<elacheche_anis> guest6, selon ce que tu m'a raconté sur FB et ici, je peut déduire que tu vise être un Administrateur Système Linux, c'est ça ou je me trompe?
<guest6> ok j'ai dait
<guest6> cd /home/sarhane
<guest6> et apré
<guest6> !
<elacheche_anis> /home/sarhane = ~
<guest6> oui
<guest6> ta raison
<elacheche_anis> j'ai raison on quoi exactmeent?? :p je sais que j'ai raison :p j'ai toujours raison :p
<guest6> hh
<guest6> je veut changer le parque informatique de windows  verre linux
<guest6> cé tré stable u_0
<guest6> je me prépare pour sa u_0
<elacheche_anis> ok.. ça s'appel Administration Système :p ;)
<guest6> oui
<guest6> j'étude l'administration
<guest6> mai
<guest6> que sur windows
<guest6> non linux
<elacheche_anis> Ok, je te conseil de changer tes habitude, essaie de faire tout via la ligne de commande, tu peux même naviguer à internet à l'aide de la CLI ;)
<guest6> cli !
<elacheche_anis> Command Line Interface
<guest6> ok
<guest6> je préfair mode graphique mozile comme outie u_0
<elacheche_anis> Pour faire d'administration système sous Linux tu dois être le maître de la CLI
<guest6> oui ou moi les command de base
<guest6> cd ls man etc
<elacheche_anis> c'est rare que les SysAdmins Linux utilisent l'interface graphique pour faire de l'administration :)
<elacheche_anis> lool.. ces commandes sont les commande de base pour un utilisateur simple de linux, PAS pour un SysAdmin ;)
<elacheche_anis> etc c'est pas un commende :p
<elacheche_anis> c'est un rep sous /
<guest6> rep sous
<guest6> !
<elacheche_anis> etc est un dossier sous / (root)
<guest6> att
<elacheche_anis> Ok guest6 je pense que tu dois faire un peut de lecture :) va voir ça → http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<elacheche_anis> guest6, va voir ça aussi → http://bit.ly/10UHQ6K
<guest6> re
<guest6> comment tu fait sa
<guest6> google rechercher auto
<guest6> !
<guest6> je parle pas enhlais ta oublie
<guest6> u_u
<elacheche_anis> Tu dois apprendre :D Car y a trop de documentation en Anglais pour Linux ;)
<guest6> oui je sais
<guest6> j'ai des pooblémes avec linux
<guest6> chercher les cours de linux
<guest6> de windows
<guest6> apendere englais  !
<guest6> par foit j'aime pas mon domaine hh
<guest6> bon en revient a notre sujet
<guest6> je suis sous /home/sarhane
<guest6> et apré
<guest6> je vait fair quoi
<guest6> je pense
<guest6> que ls -a
<guest6> je voit .thunderbird
<guest6> sa que tu ma parlé
<elacheche_anis> yep
<elacheche_anis> ok.. tu sais quoi
<elacheche_anis> revient à la commande que tu m'a envoyé, et essaie de la comprendre tout seul.. et moi je te corrige si t'as des faute → Franchement je peux pas t'expliquer tout :p tu dois trouvé tout seul tes réponses :p ;)
<guest6> hh ok
<guest6> j'ai pas bien comrie  rep sous /
<elacheche_anis> ok sous Windows le racine du disque dur c'est en général C:\ c'est ça??
<elacheche_anis> Sous linux le racine c'est /
<elacheche_anis> essaie de faire cd / et après fait un pwd
<guest6> oui je sais mé pk tu ma dit sa sapelle pas command
<guest6> mé c'est un rep sous /
<guest6> !
<elacheche_anis> etc n'est pas une commande, c'est un dossier, fait ls / et tu trouvera le dossier etc là bas
<guest6> oui je parle sur le cd
<guest6> cd et une command de déplassement
<guest6> att je re
<guest6> je répare un pc d'un ami au méme temps
<guest6> je parle avec toi
<elacheche_anis> guest6, tu peux poser les 3 autres question vite fait?? je dois quitter :)
<guest6> ok
<guest6> pour la
<guest6> ligne de cmd
<guest6> j'ai comrand
<guest6> que
<guest6> il fait copie
<guest6> de dissier thunbibord
<guest6> ver un dossier sous  ubuntu on
<guest6> je pense
<guest6> !
<elacheche_anis> c'est presque ça, sauf que tu fait pas du copie, tu fait un deplacement, pour faire une copie tu diois utiliser cp, mais avec mv tu fait COUPER
<guest6> oui le probléme
<guest6> si ilva fair cope
<guest6> ou va sauvgarder thunbirbord
<elacheche_anis> alors tu change la commande mv par cp ;)
<elacheche_anis> c'est simple
<guest6> mé
<guest6> comment va syncronisé
<guest6> le .thunbirdbor avec
<guest6> le doshir que
<guest6> je vait criet sous
<guest6> ubuntu one
<elacheche_anis> tu connais pas Ubuntu One?? Ubuntu One c'est come Dropbox ou Google Drive..
<guest6> oui
<guest6> je ss
<guest6> mé
<guest6> je parle de passe
<guest6> les donné
<guest6> de
<guest6> .thunbirbord
<guest6> ver
<guest6> le nouveau
<guest6> dossier
<guest6> de ubuntu
<guest6> one
<elacheche_anis> guest6, si tu pense un peut à ton problème tu trouveras la bonne réponse et la bonne solution pour faire ça.. Je suis ici pour t'aider à comprendre quelque base pas à faire le travail à ta place :) ok mon ami?
<guest6> ok
<guest6> je pense
<guest6> que il fait une lieson
<guest6> la je dit
<guest6> lien
<guest6> phisique
<guest6> nn
<guest6> !
<guest6> entre les dosier
<guest6> ou sybolique
<elacheche_anis> lien physique = copier
<guest6> sa veut dir
<guest6> mé
<guest6> copier
<guest6> cé pas
<guest6> sycronisé
<guest6> entre 2 dosier
<guest6> car j"ai bien compris
<elacheche_anis> alors tu fait pas comme à fait le tuto
<guest6> la ligne de cmd
<guest6> sa
<elacheche_anis> guest6, tu veux faire le backup des dossiers perso de thunderbird des employers d'une entreprise sur Ubuntu One ou dropbox??
<guest6> est le chemain cd ~/.thunderbird/VOTREREPERTOIRE.default/ImapMail/mail.VOTREDOMAINE.ch !
<guest6> de dosier par défaut
<elacheche_anis> Tu rigole là :p
<guest6> ou quoi
<guest6> nn
<guest6> att
<guest6> sa sa veut dir quoi ?
<guest6> cd ~/.thunderbird/VOTREREPERTOIRE.default/ImapMail/mail.VOTREDOMAINE.ch
<elacheche_anis> cd command le reste c'est le chemin
<guest6> entré dans le doshier de thunberdird
<elacheche_anis> guest6, je pense que tu cherche une solution comme backuppc → http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/ utiliser Ubuntu One ou DropBox ça peut être pour une personne mais pas pour tout une société
<guest6> tu ma pas bien compris
<guest6> je sais que c'est logiciel fait
<guest6> la syncronisation
<elacheche_anis> Désolé guest6 je dois quitter..
<guest6> ok a ne autre foit
<guest6> merci
<guest6> pour vautre temsp
<guest6> s i tu vient fait sin sur FB et merci
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-02
<guest5> salut j'ai posé mon probléme au mail et j'ai pas résolu le probléme
<icone_sabri> salut a tous
<Tux-Tn> Chikore, chbik me5ou maw9ef? :D
<Chikore> ti enti kont away :p
<Chikore> taffi rou7ek
<Tux-Tn> manich away
<Chikore> Si >:(
<Tux-Tn> tawa manich away
<Chikore> hhh behi
<Chikore> femma ChanServ, ubot2 ubuntulog be5lefhom natl3ou 4
<Chikore> ah haw knoppix
<Chikore> =)
<Tux-Tn> ye5i elfeyda fel
<Tux-Tn> 3adad?
<knoppix> ??
<Tux-Tn> Chikore, ken ma3jboukech 4 taw njiblek 15 bot
<Chikore> hh Tux-Tn el feyda mouch f les Bots
<Tux-Tn> ti Chikore men 2011 l'irc meyet
<Tux-Tn> ya 7asra ki kont nji nal9a eljme3a elkol connectés :P
<knoppix> alah ya7mou
<Tux-Tn> awelhom Neo31
<Chikore> Lol Bizarre Neo mahouch connecté :/
<Chikore> chay ysa55Af
<Tux-Tn> 7aletna met3ba
<Chikore> eiy w chnoua el 7aL??
<Chikore> n9raw el fet7a 3al IRC?
<Tux-Tn> en tout cas bech t9oul ayjew irc moch 7all :D
<Tux-Tn> ti bel 7ram ken yjiw 2 walla 3 tetsama 7aja kbira
<Chikore> :(((
<knoppix> dima mafih 7ad
<knoppix> fama des irc o5rin m3abin !
<Chikore> ti houa el channel mte3 ubuntu-eg w fih 8 lol w sa3at ywalli akther menna lol
<Chikore> ubuntu-fr fih ~180
<Chikore> we7na 4 ???
<knoppix> benesba ubuntu mna3refch ama #laravel fil 350
<Tux-Tn> Chikore, faserli ki bech yweliw akther men 4 chneya bech yetbadel?
<Chikore> na3ref ya Tux-Tn, elli ya7masni behi winhouma les MC?????
<Chikore> absat 7aja !!!!
<Chikore> en principe évent le Samedi fel PSM tal9ahom el kol sur IRC mouch groupe fermé fel faceshit
<Tux-Tn> ouh yeh wedhni
<Chikore> wedhni zeda \)
<Chikore> aya ciao
<zemmali> # /J asterisk
<aldi-le-roi> salut qui sera present au PSM 13.05
<Chikore> moi
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-03
<Peace> أهلا شيكو لهنا
#ubuntu-tn 2013-05-04
<guest1> salut
<El-Beji> tayyyyyy
<El-Beji> ping
<Fanen> Bonsoir tlm
<Fanen> Bonsoir MaWaLe :)
<Chikore> salut Fanen
<MaWaLe> bonsoir Fanen
<MaWaLe> bonsoir à tous
<Chikore> bsr MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> hi Chikore
<Chikore> Hi
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-28
<r3zguin0> hello everyone
<r3zguin0> elacheche, SalahMessaoud ..
<SalahMessaoud> r3zguin0, sup ^^
<elacheche> Hey guys :)
<r3zguin0> not much nigga :P
<elacheche> http://www.unixmen.com/top-things-installing-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-0412-1012-04/
<r3zguin0> what's that ubuntu? food?
<elacheche> Nope r3zguin0 it's a new music band :p → Stop trolling ubuntulog will be angry :p
<elacheche> http://www.reddit.com/r/RedditSupportsUbuntu
<r3zguin0> Because this is a new subreddit, and its' moderator isn't very good at Photoshop, we have a header logo that doesn't really express who we are. I want you to create us a header image!
<r3zguin0> seriously PS?
<r3zguin0> XD
<elacheche> LoooL.. Didn't saw that x) Wanna troll him?
<r3zguin0> too lazy to find my reddit login information :P
<r3zguin0> but wait a second
<elacheche> x)
<r3zguin0> u my first friend on reddit elacheche
<r3zguin0> :D
<elacheche> x)
<r3zguin0> i only stalk there
<SalahMessaoud> lol
<r3zguin0> did u finish the tedx elacheche ?
<r3zguin0> i left after Karboul speach
<elacheche> The same..
<r3zguin0> fu elacheche i have a work to do
<r3zguin0> and u know when u open reddit u can get out easly -_-
<r3zguin0> easily
<elacheche> hahahaha
<r3zguin0> SalahMessaoud, i want to make facebook like notification
<r3zguin0> if u have an idea, i want to display off the red message when i click on the notification..
<r3zguin0> une fois pour toute
<r3zguin0> it's like making a variable 'read/lu' and get 0 or false...
#ubuntu-tn 2014-04-30
<elacheche> good
<elacheche> morning guys
<Chikore> Good Morning !!
<davlefou> bonjour,
<nabdev> Bonjour
#ubuntu-tn 2015-04-27
<zied> Salem
<elacheche_anis> salam zied :)
<elacheche_anis> salam *
<zied> désole pour le retard
<elacheche_anis> pas de problème :)
<elacheche_anis> On essaie de faire le max d'ici à 22h :) et on termine demain soir vers 21h aussi.. ça marche?
<zied> ok inchallah
<elacheche_anis> Good :)
<elacheche_anis> Y a ni sameh ni naeil en ligne.. On commance sans eux.. Alors tu confirme que tu peux être parmi nous le jour j?
<zied> Oui inchallah Anis :)
<elacheche_anis> Great :) Tu veux animer quel workshop? → Tu sera la personne devant le datashow, et le reste des membres présents vont faire du support aux étudiants
<zied> :D
<elacheche_anis> c le cas de tout les workshops.. Un responsable et des assistants :)
<zied> je peux aider dans les 2 workshops
<zied> dans ce cas peux être le 4 sera mieux :)
<zied>  La mise en place d'un serveur WEB → Installation et configuration d'un serveur web
<elacheche_anis> Pour la création des scenarios on va le faire tous ensemble.. durant la journée c'est à toi de nous guider :) C'est ce que j'ai pensé aussi → WEB :D
<elacheche_anis> Il faut juste noter que le workshop est orienté IT plus que Dev :)
<zied> exactement pratiquement chaque mois on installe un vm
<zied> Oui bien sure les problémes et les etapes d'installation
<elacheche_anis> Je pense qu'on doit nous concentrer sur la création des vhosts + le deploiement d'un site dans un environnement distant.. → J'ai pensé à Docker comme host.. LEs étudiants auront des accés ssh vers un docker installer chez l'un de nous, après c'est à eux d'installer et configurer l'env
<zied> Bonne idée, j'ai pas essayer de trvailler avec Docker
<zied> j'ai essayer avec vagrant
<zied> mais c'est l'occasion
<elacheche_anis> vagrant est cool aussi :)
<elacheche_anis> passons à un GDoc? pour mieux organiser nos idées?
<zied> tu es le chef d'orchestre
<zied> Oui ca sera mieux
<elacheche_anis> chui juste un coordinateur :)
<elacheche_anis> On ecrit un draft durant le 20min qui reste
<zied> Oui
#ubuntu-tn 2015-04-28
<Dro__> /whois elacheche  elacheche
<Dro__> bjr, tlm est inactif comme toujours? :P
<elacheche> Bonjour Dro__
<Dro__> ahla bik, ça va? :)
<elacheche> You're always here that's how you can say if everybody are actif or not -_-
<elacheche> Yep ça passe :)
<Dro__> haha u're right, je peux pas juger si tlm est inactif car je suis pas toujours là.. je dois être présent pour la prochaine réunion 21/03/2014 pour pouvoir juger :D :D
<elacheche> hahahaha :D Don't forget to mark that date in you calender :)
<Dro__> elacheche, bech n9ollek baddel el topic rod'ha 2015, j'ai trouvé que 21/03/2015 fatet zeda :P
<elacheche> hahahaha :) Stay here and it'll be replaced by something real soon → Not kidding :)
<Dro__> elacheche, je peux te poser une question un peu stupide ? :D
<elacheche> Never ask to ask.. Just ask x)
<Dro__> j'ai installé le logiciel vdr, et il a crée un user vdr comme owner de ses fichiers
<Dro__> alors je veux modifier ce fichier: -rw-r--r-- 1 vdr  vdr  9199 avril 28 08:52 /var/lib/vdr/channels.conf
<Dro__> j'arrive pas à le faire avec sudo !
<Dro__> est ce que je dois me connecter en tant que vdr ? (j'ai essayé de le faire avec su vdr , il me demande un mot de passe!)
<Dro__> sudo w_scan -fs -s S7W0 > /var/lib/vdr/channels.conf
<Dro__> bash: /var/lib/vdr/channels.conf: Permission non accordée
<elacheche> T'as deux solution.. Passe en mode root (sudo su) après su vdr, dans ce cas il demandera pas de pass.. puis essaie entant que vdr (supposant que vdr à déjà un bash associer).. Sinon si t'es pas capable de le modifier même entant que vdr, le fichier peut être proteger.. Dans ce cas tu utilise chattr pour changer ça
<elacheche> Dro__, regarde ces examples → http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-password-trick.html
<Dro__> elacheche, merci! :D
<elacheche> Any time :)
<Dro__> elacheche, tu as essayé VDR ?
<elacheche> Jamais
<Dro__> oww, le topic va changer finalement ! :P
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> lool.. mais sans la date.. :) Mais comme j'ai dis "Stay here and it'll be replaced by something real soon → Not kidding :)"
* elacheche changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Prochaine réunion le vendredi --/--/2015 à 21h00 (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-meeting || Prochain cours le --/--/-- à --h-- (GMT+1) sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Dro__> sans date 5ir men date 9dima.. au moins qd qq1 entre dans le channel il n'aura pas l'impression que le chan est mort
<elacheche> :)
<Dro__> chey yfaded, sbe7 kamel nkasser fi rassi bech sabbit hel VDR w les plugins mta3ou w fele5r résultat: fenetre feha chaine ma na3rafch ech esmha.. lé menu lé des boutons lé tbadel chaine lé cheyyyy :/
<Dro__> http://i.imgur.com/njHEToN.png?1
<Dro__> tabban :/
<elacheche> Dro__, XBMC peut pas utilisé vdr?
<Dro__> elacheche, oui mais je peux pas l'installer! paquet introuvable
<Dro__> 3andekch fekra el commande "sudo xhost +" elle fait quoi ?
<elacheche> Emm.. t'es sur Ubuntu 14.04 <= ?
<Dro__> oui
<Dro__> j'ai suivi un tutorial et j'ai tappé cette commande bêtement
<Dro__> sudo xhost +
<Dro__> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<elacheche> utilise man xhost pour savoir elle fait quoi
<Dro__> 7asha 3amlet msiba hethi :D
<Dro__> ti j'ai rien compris, je sais pas de quel serveur ils parlent dans le help!
<elacheche> X
<elacheche> c'est le serveur graphique
<elacheche> pour xbmc il faut uitiliser un ppa → http://ubuntuportal.com/2014/05/how-to-install-xbmc-13-0-gotham-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts.html
<Dro__> ey ça veut dire quoi : les clients peuvent connecté de n'importe quel host sur le serveur X :o
<Dro__> dari 5let ma3neha ? :P
<elacheche> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/xorg
<elacheche> Emm... No idea.. J'ai une intervention urgente, je re dans 30 min
 * elacheche  BRB
<Dro__> ok
<Dro__> tyt
<elacheche> re
<elacheche> Dro__, sallaktha?
<Dro__> hani nbarbech :P
<elacheche> Sa7it :)
<Dro__> dhaharli f les version 14+ wella esmou KODI
<Dro__> hani sabbitou ema 93ad el prob kifech norbtou m3a el DVR
<elacheche> BTW, mé tlakinéch quelque part 9bal?
<Dro__> maybe lol :D
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> http://kodi.wiki/view/VDR/Installation
<Dro__> oui je suis déjà en train de le voir
<elacheche> Yep.. It's kodi now.. didn't knew about this before today..
<Dro__> partie VDR sayé
<Dro__> tawa lenna http://kodi.wiki/view/VDR
<Dro__> 3 Connecting XBMC to VDR :P
<Dro__> il y a un plugin à installer pour que Kodi se connecte à VDR
<Dro__> mais le prob que ce plugin n'est pas compatible avec Kodi apparemment ken avec l'ancienne version xbmc
<elacheche> Ah bon?
<Dro__> oui, le premier lien heka VNSI
<elacheche> Hack it to be compatible to kodi :) :D
<Dro__> hani nchouf kifech n'instalih manuellement
<Dro__> car coté Kodi il demande un fichier .zip w howa y'instali wa7dou
<Dro__> quand je passe ce fichier il me dit "structure invalide"
<elacheche> http://kodi.wiki/view/VDR/Installation#Installing_VNSI
<Dro__> non sayé heka
<Dro__> heka coté VDR
<Dro__> tawa mizel coté Kodi :P
<Dro__> le même VNSI
<Dro__> http://kodi.wiki/view/VDR#Connecting_XBMC_to_VDR
<elacheche> davlefou,
<Dro__> ta3ref apparemment l9it'ha :P
<elacheche> Dro__, ​IRC #kodi -- General Kodi real-time chat and user support
<elacheche> ​IRC #kodi-linux -- Linux specific Kodi real-time chat
<Dro__> femma faza ma kontech faye9 beha : For Ubuntu clients click "SHOW" for PVR add-on install instructions
<Dro__> un petit bouton show qui cache plein de choses :P
<elacheche> awesome :)
<Dro__> c'est résolu avec un ptit sudo apt-get install kodi-pvr-vdr-vnsi	
<Dro__> finalement le PVR apparait sur Kodi ! next step: configuration
<elacheche_anis> salut Saffister :)
<elacheche_anis> Bonsoir les gars :)
<Saffister> coucou elacheche_anis :)  coucou les amis ^^
<elacheche_anis> First time visiting us Saffister
<Saffister> no elacheche_anis  i come here since 2 years agoi just  come for a short time to have a look if there's something new :D
<elacheche_anis> I see.. Welcome back then..
<Saffister> thanks :D how are you ^^
<elacheche_anis> I'm ok :)
<Saffister> will the comunity come the the ISIM techdays ?
<elacheche_anis> We're not invited.. But maybe I'll come to take a look..
<Saffister> nice^^ see you there
<elacheche_anis> Inchallah.. Do I know you IRL? :D x)
<Saffister> we met in some events but we dont know each others  :D i live in Sousse and study at the ISSAT
<elacheche_anis> Cool :) Next time you see me ping me x)
<Saffister> sure :D
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-04-29
<elacheche_anis> yo Dro__ !
<Dro__> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> So, did it worked?
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, yes
<Dro__> el carte sat temchi 5/5 , ema eli 7ajti bih ma mchech :P
<elacheche_anis> x)
<Dro__> j'ai besoin de me connecter sur un serveur newcamd ou cccam :D
<elacheche_anis> Have no idea how to do it :) :D
<elacheche_anis> If you find a tutorial and need some help I can try to.. otherwise am sorry :p
<Dro__> (ça permet d'ouvrir les chaines cryptées)
<Dro__> femma un plugin esmou vdr-plugin-sc  pour ça, ema j'arrive pas à le trouver
<Dro__> mel sbe7 wena wa7ed fi :  50 alf sudo add-apt-repository ** w 50 alf sudo apt-get install vdr-plugin-sc
<elacheche_anis> loool :)
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, did you tried this one → ppa:aap/vdr
<Dro__> oui jarabtou.. c'est ça le pb nchoufou nal9ah mawjoud fel lanchpad et après kif na3mel install y9olli paquet introuvable
<elacheche_anis> did you used apt-get update after the add-apt-repository ?
<Dro__> biensur
<elacheche_anis> emm.. just a minute, am trying that.. I have a bad internet so need to wait for a while until the update finish
<elacheche_anis> You're on what version exactly? trusty?
<elacheche_anis> Actually I can find it using that PPA on my Trusty.. Maybe the package is not available for your version, do you know how to check your ubuntu version?
<Dro__> oui trusty
<elacheche_anis> very weird.. Try this → sudo apt-cache search vdr-plugin-sc
<elacheche_anis> You should found about 10 lines as result..
<elacheche_anis> Do you?
<Dro__> attends, je vais essayer de rajouter ce même ppa et voir
<elacheche_anis> OK
<Dro__> nn nn berrasmi bizarre !!! :o
<elacheche_anis> ?!!
<Dro__> bekri bark ajoutitou le même aap/vdr w ma mchech
<Dro__> tawa mché lol
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Dro__> lol
<Dro__> le pb jarabtou 2 fois et ça n'a pas marché !!
<Dro__> history | grep aap
<Dro__> :
<Dro__>  2007  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:aap/vdr
<Dro__>  2009  sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:aap/vdr
<Dro__>  2020  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:aap/vdr
<Dro__>  2022  sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:aap/vdr
<Dro__>  2062  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:aap/vdr
<Dro__> 3lech fel 3eme t3adda? 5af mennek ! :P
<elacheche_anis> Who knows :D ;)
<Dro__> il est installé w ma tzadech fel vdr... bech ymaradhni hetha lyoum...
<elacheche_anis> emmm.. Make sure that vdr is loading every single plugin..
<Dro__> apparemment c'est une ancienne version / ou non compatible ...
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, normalement quand on installe un nouveau plugin tal9ah fel /var/lib/vdr/plugins
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, http://projects.vdr-developer.org/git/vdr.git/plain/PLUGINS.html#Loading%20plugins%20into%20VDR
<elacheche_anis> You can load it manually too ;)
<Dro__> ey tnejem tloadih kif yabda mawjoud.. déjà je fais cette étape pour loader les autres plugins.. mais hetha mouch mawjoud asl :p
<Dro__> bref yezzini ma kassart kraymi pour aujourd'hui ! tawa demain narja3 net3arek m3ah :D
<elacheche_anis> Emmm.. Let me try a thing
<Dro__> try :P
<Dro__> ema dhaharli el plugin-sc hetha tbadel w wella esmou dvbapi houwa zeda.. (je suis pas sure)
<elacheche_anis> hahahaha x)
<Dro__> ntabba3 fi des forums allemands bech l9it 3lih 7ajet... http://www.digital-eliteboard.com/161058-sc-plugin-unter-yavdr-installieren-8.html
<Dro__> do5t :P
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, that plugin was installed under → /usr/lib/vdr/plugins/libvdr-sc.so.2.1.6
<Dro__> maw kif na3mel recherche sur google 3la "vdr-plugin-sc" ma femmech des résultat ba3d 2013 (za3ma à ce point il n'est pas utilisé ?)
<Dro__> par contre femma un dvbapi hetha kayenou ychabahlou ema m3a9ed :P
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, that plugin was installed under → /usr/lib/vdr/plugins/
<Dro__> mais non, j'ai pas besoin de .so 3ad.. les autres plugins normalement ykoun fihom des fichiers .conf ... etc
<elacheche_anis> emmm I see
<Dro__> voila: il doit être installé dans ce dossier: ~$ ls /var/lib/vdr/plugins/
<Dro__> epgsearch  live  streamdev-server  vnsiserver  vnsiserver5  xineliboutput  xvdr
<Dro__> exp de plugin: $ ls /var/lib/vdr/plugins/xvdr/
<Dro__> allowed_hosts.conf  xvdr.conf
<elacheche_anis> I did not install any other plugins in my OS.. So by checking that directory I can't find it.. It didn't created a config file..
<Dro__> oui, je sais :p
<elacheche_anis> I run the find command.. maybe I'll find it somewhere else..
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, I find this → /etc/vdr/plugins/sc but it's empty
<elacheche_anis> /etc/vdr/scr.conf
<Dro__> j'ai le meme dossier, do5t sayé
<elacheche_anis> /etc/vdr/scr.conf
<Dro__> déjà les autres plugins mawjoudin zeda dans ce dossier aussi
<Dro__> mais sc n'est pas detecté par vdr
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, contact the PPA maintainer and ask him why! I'm sure that he'll know the answer.. :)
<Dro__> sudo /etc/init.d/vdr restart
<Dro__> Restarting Linux Video Disk Recorder: vdr - seems not to be running
<Dro__> Searching for plugins (VDR 2.2.0/2.2.0) (cache hit): quickepgsearch live epgsearch epgsearchonly xineliboutput streamdev-server conflictcheckonly xvdr.
<Dro__> tu vois, pas de sc
<Dro__> oui, je vais re-essayer demain , tawa sayé KO :D
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, contact the PPA maintainer and ask him why! I'm sure that he'll know the answer.. :)
<elacheche_anis> Time to go for me too :) Good luck and have a good day :)
<elacheche_anis> I mean night x(
<Dro__> merci elacheche_anis
<Dro__> thx for ur help :P
<Dro__> a+
#ubuntu-tn 2015-04-30
<Dro__> bjr
<elacheche> GM :)
<Dro__> ahla elacheche  :D
<Dro__> je re :P
<Dro__> re
<elacheche> re
<Dro__> elacheche, how can i check if the plugin called "dvbapi" is the same plugin-sc  / new version of it ? :D
<elacheche> Dro__, find the source :D :) or ask the developers or the api or sc :)
<Dro__> elacheche, i can't find the exact developer.. it exist everyone ! :o
<Dro__> everywhere*
<Dro__> + if i find it, i don't think he'll answer me :/
<elacheche> ask one of those guys → https://github.com/manio/vdr-plugin-dvbapi/graphs/contributors
<Dro__> hani b3athtlou mail, nchallah yrod !
<elacheche> Dro__, take a look at the last paragraph https://github.com/manio/vdr-plugin-dvbapi/blob/master/README
<elacheche> They have an irc channel :) :D ;)
<Dro__> el channel mta3hom mita akther mel réunion mta3 mars 2014 :p
<Dro__> * [manio] inactif  39:10:51, ouverture de session : Mon Mar 30 19:31:27
<Dro__> 3andou nharin yadhreb fennoum
<elacheche> hahahah :D hana mail support :p
<Dro__> oss haw rad 3ammek el hd
<Dro__> <hd_brummy> dvbapi is not the same ;) it just a api plugin between vdr + OSCam
<Dro__> mouch nafs el plugin donc
<elacheche> ha3 x)
<elacheche> Go here https://github.com/3PO/vdr-plugin-sc/blob/master/README
<Dro__> 3an'hom channel zeda? :P
<elacheche> https://github.com/3PO/vdr-plugin-sc/graphs/contributors ask 3PO why you can't find the config file :D :p
<elacheche> Oh no! You should ask aap about the config file, because it's he's ppa..
<elacheche> you can try installing the plugin via the source code.. why niot :)
 * Dro__ is back !
 * elacheche will go for launch :p
<Dro__> sa
<Dro__> sa77a sa77a elacheche  :P
 * Dro__ already done ! :D
<elacheche> Dro__, t'es connecté via un VPS en europe x) 5ayif 3al IP mté3ik? :p
<Dro__> hahaha lé mahou connecté mel école, j'utilise un vpn ! :D
<elacheche> hahaha :D béhi :)
<Dro__> t7ebbou yesr9ouli mes discussions m3ak !!! :D
<elacheche> hahahha
<Dro__> i use a vpn, but i don't feel really in security!
<elacheche> if it's not your VPN server so you should not :D
<elacheche> Try to use Tor ;)
<Dro__> its mine !
<Dro__> cheri vps belthemma pour le VPN ! :P
<Dro__> Tor y5awef berjouliya...
<elacheche> Awesome :D OpenVPN?
<Dro__> biensur§
<elacheche> GTG.. See you y 2pm :)
<Dro__> ok, a+
<Dro__> koul belbehi 7ajti bik ba3d :P
<elacheche> re
<elacheche> ping guys! can you please join us on #ubuntu-africa & #ubuntu-arabic → And please make sure to add those channels to you favorite ones!
<elacheche> Dro___,
<elacheche> Do you know what is an irc cloak?
<Dro___> elacheche,
<Dro___> :P
<Dro___> no
<Dro___> ça cache l'ip ?
<elacheche> yep.. It's good to have one ;)
<Dro___> comment ça se fait ?
<Dro___> sur undernet +x içi pas de +x :/
<Dro___> et pas de hostserv :/
<elacheche> It's better to prove that you're involved in a project and get a special one too, like SalahMessaoud,
<Dro___> 7lowa, je le ferai plus tard
<Dro___> brb
<elacheche> For freenode, you should register your nickname, then go to #freenode and ask an OP for a cloak
<elacheche> Time to go.. have a good weekend
<elacheche_anis> "Hey!
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-01
<Dro__> re-bjr
#ubuntu-tn 2015-05-02
<elacheche_anis> Morning \o/
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, !
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys!
<Neo31> yo elacheche_anis :)
<Dro__> hi elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys:
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, kodi: http://i.imgur.com/NVmFJGH.png
<elacheche_anis> Awesome Dro__ :)
<elacheche_anis> Good job :) :D
<Dro__> ba3d ma cha3ri cheb hahahaha et pourtant ça marche pas à 100% mizel qq trucs à fixer
<Dro__> chkoun 3andou des msgs kif hekka fel /var/log/syslog ??
<Dro__> May  2 20:04:58 ubuntu-l nullmailer[1432]: Starting delivery, 184 message(s) in queue.
<Dro__> May  2 20:04:58 ubuntu-l nullmailer[1432]: Sending failed:  Could not exec program
<Dro__> May  2 20:04:58 ubuntu-l nullmailer[1432]: Delivery complete, 184 message(s) remain.
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, do you have postfix installed?
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, normalement non! je l'ai pas installé
<elacheche_anis> check :)
<Dro__> femmech
<elacheche_anis> it's nullmaler who is trying to send emails.. never used it.. let's check the docs
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, http://bit.ly/1GFDy1n
<Dro__> => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=874360
<Dro__> i have to delete all msgs
<elacheche_anis> Next time try to read them :) so you know who's sending them using it
<Dro__> deja fait, voila l'un de ces msgs:
<Dro__> $ cat /var/spool/nullmailer/queue/1430201858.15259
<Dro__> http://pastebin.com/wyumRfKG
<Dro__> mais j'ai rien compris
<Dro__> haha :P
<elacheche_anis> Dro__, t'as installé wine?
<crack3r> Dro__: ls /etc/cron.daily/
<elacheche_anis> crontab -l
<elacheche_anis> et sudo crontab -l
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, ey w na7itou
<Dro__> crack3r, $ ls /etc/cron.daily/
<Dro__> 0anacron  apport  bsdmainutils      dpkg           logrotate  mlocate  popularity-contest  update-notifier-common
<Dro__> apache2   apt     cracklib-runtime  google-chrome  man-db     passwd   samba               upstart
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, crontab -l ==> no crontab for user, et no crontab for root avec sudo
<elacheche_anis> les cron.daily sont des cron systèmes.. tu touche pas :)
<Dro__> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-02
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-03
<elacheche> Morning
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-05
<Dro> whats the normal permissions of /var/cache and /var/log ? I changed it by error to 777 (chmod 777 -R /var/cache) ..
<Dro> cc elacheche
<chaker> Dro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16235731/
<Dro> merci chaker
<chaker> You're welcome ;)
<elacheche> hey chaker :)
<chaker> cc elacheche
#ubuntu-tn 2016-05-06
<chaker> o/
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> Morning guys :)
<chaker> Good morning Tunisia :p
<privik> Hello guys.
<privik> So, what is new?
<elacheche> Hey privik :)
<elacheche> New here?
<Na3iL> o/
<elacheche> o/ Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> Hey elacheche how are you
<elacheche> Good thx :)
<Na3iL> Cool :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-02
<crack3r>  /layout store
<crack3r> désolé pour ^
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Yo crack3r wassup!
<elacheche> Happy to see you around :)
<crack3r> hey elacheche
<crack3r> haha yeah just checking up
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-03
<Dro> bjr
<davlefou> Bjr,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-04
<volkovmqx> Hello everybody, how is it going ?
<davlefou> Bjr, pardon?
<volkovmqx> Bonjour, comment ca va ?
<elacheche> Yo volkovmqx! Happy to see you in here!! How is the weither in there!
<volkovmqx> Yo Yo, Haha thanks. It's not that bad
<volkovmqx> compared to there. and it's getting warm.
<volkovmqx> What's up with the community, didn't heard any news
<davlefou> volkovmqx, je vais bien et toi! As tu besoin d'aide?
<volkovmqx> davlefou C'est bien. non pas du tout :p
<davlefou> volkovmqx, super!
<davlefou> Comme on dit ici, soyez le bienvenu!
<nzoueidi> ls $TARGET/$?
<elacheche> nzoueidi:  No such file or directory :p
<davlefou> nzoueidi, tu bloque sur ls?
<nzoueidi> aww!!
<nzoueidi> Sorry, how this came here! x)
<nzoueidi> This is weird
<elacheche> AWESOME WM focus
<nzoueidi> Indeed :D
<nzoueidi> Sorry for the noise x)
<nzoueidi> davlefou: comment vas tu?
<nzoueidi> GTG, o/
<davlefou> nizarus, je vais bien!
<davlefou> Oups, quitté!
<nizarus> :-)
<davlefou> Pas toi, lui! Bonjour a toi aussi!
<nizarus> ﻻهثى مث ﻻخىتخعق à فخعس
<nizarus> Ouups :p
<nizarus> Bien le bonjour @ tous :p
<elacheche> Hello there! :)
<elacheche> How are you davlefou :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon Dro fwhcat rhabbachi o/
<rhabbachi> hey elacheche o/
<Dro> hello elacheche and all.. and good night :D
<Dro> time to go home
<davlefou> elacheche, je vais bien!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-05
<davlefou> Bjr,
<elacheche> Mornign folks!
<davlefou> Vendredi fatigué!
<elacheche> Yeah!
<davlefou> Et je suis en retard pour le taf!
<praisethemoon> good day feelows
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<Dro> morning guys :)
<elacheche> o/ praisethemoon
<elacheche> o/ Dro
<davlefou> Sauriez vous comment transferer owncloud sur un autre serveur?
<elacheche> davlefou: https://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/admin_manual/maintenance/migrating.html
<u-la-la> [ Migrating ownCloud Installations — ownCloud 7 Server Administration Manual 7.0 documentation ] - https://doc.owncloud.org
<davlefou> Je suis en vesrion 8!
<elacheche> davlefou: It should be almost the same
<davlefou> Alors pourquoi avoir mis 8?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-06
<praisethemoon> good day fellas
<davlefou> Bjr a toi et au autre!
<fwhcat> Hey
<fwhcat> praisethemoon: est là ? :O
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, yes i'm here :D
<fwhcat> woow :D
<fwhcat> what's up mate
<praisethemoon> not much :)
<praisethemoon> teaching my self nodejs and typescript
<praisethemoon> wbu fwhcat ?
<fwhcat> just doing some scripting and some C
<fwhcat> I've been playing with https://github.com/Tomas-M/xlunch
<fwhcat> nice lil project :D
<fwhcat> praisethemoon: you're not at work, are you ?
<praisethemoon> no i'm at home :)
<praisethemoon> remember when we decided to write pegasus in qt? xed
<praisethemoon> xD *
<fwhcat> Yeah well
<fwhcat> I miss Lazarus a lot mate
<fwhcat> praisethemoon: https://pics.unixcorn.org/GkClPU4o/RWKVkgU5.png
<fwhcat> see how I'm able to display the icons even if svg files can't be loaded :D
<fwhcat> praisethemoon: https://pics.unixcorn.org/QgjaYY8u/sLDdVRKf.png
<fwhcat> Now I'm gonna scare you !
<fwhcat> :D
<praisethemoon> ahh x))
<praisethemoon> fwhcat, ur coding this in C?
<volkovmqx> Hello, why there is a password for mumble.tn ?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-05-07
<theShirbiny> anyone know where elacheche is?
<fwhcat> hey praisethemoon
<fwhcat> hey all
<praisethemoon> hello fellas :D
<praisethemoon> how is it going fwhcat
<praisethemoon> still working on that GUI?
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> je sort voter!
<fwhcat> no praisethemoon
<fwhcat> it works now...
<fwhcat> I just miss svg rendering for svg icons but that could be done through librsvg easily I guess
<praisethemoon> hehe since when you became a C pro? :D
<theShirbiny> elacheche: o/
<theShirbiny> where have you been? :)
<elacheche> theShirbiny: Had to restart the PC, and had a workshop yesterday, so I was afk :)
<theShirbiny> :)
<theShirbiny> welcome back, /j #linuxac :P
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-04
<SlimTN> damn, forget dat password T_T
<SlimTN> salut btw $_$
#ubuntu-tn 2018-05-05
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
<davlefou> elacheche, tu es là?
#ubuntu-tn 2019-05-02
<elacheche> Yo! :)
<nzoueidi> o/
<elacheche> wassup!
